# Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?



## PEG96 (4. August 2011)

*Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*

Da es in letzter Zeit immer häufiger diskutiert wird, mache ich mal einen Thread dazu auf, gemeint ist das wie schon in der Überschrift erwähnte Thema, Nutzung des Rückgaberechtes.

Schreibt einfach eure Meinungen rein, auf dieser Basis können wir dann hoffentlich sachlich darüber diskutieren.

Meine Meinung ist, die: Ich nutzte dieses Recht meistens nicht, da ich Hifi-Sachen nie online bestelle, sondern immer zum Hifi-Händler gehe, der leiht mir die Sachen einfach so aus, ohne das er dabei irgendwelche verluste macht.

Wenn man es online Mal in Anspruch nimmt, finde ich es in Ordnung, aber sich 10 Produkte zu kaufen um 9 davon wieder zurückzuschicken, finde ich doch nicht sehr korrekt. Man sollte nämlich mal über den Tellerrand schauen, noch nutzten nicht viele dieses Recht, aber wenn es alle nutzen, wird es bald nicht mehr in dieser Form existieren oder die Händler existieren nicht mehr.

Soweit meine bescheidene Meinung


----------



## Nightcrosser (4. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*

Also ich muss ehrlich zugeben, ich habs so gemacht:
ca 10 Kopfhörer von verschiedenen Händlern bestellt und einen dann behalten.
Fühle mich schon schlecht deswegen, aber das war jetzt nur bei Kopfhörern so.
Hier muss man einfach ausprobieren, Hifi-Läden gibts ja nicht überall.

Dagegen bei Grafikkarten, Fernsehern oder sonstigem, was man halt nicht
grad am Körper trägt, sollte man vorher schon genau wissen was man möchte.
Würde jetzt z.B. nie 2 Fernseher bestellen und einen dann zurückschicken.


----------



## Spieler22 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*

Im geregelten Maße finde ich das ok, habe mir Dt-770 Pro/Edition bestellt und sie gegeneinander gehört, außerdem war ich im Mediamarkt und habe dort verglichen.
Wenn man die Geräte sauber und unbeschädigt wieder zurücksendet sehe ich nicht wirklich ein Problem, es sei denn man übertreibt mit der Anzahl 
Durch diese "fehlerfreien" Rücksänder hat der Händler ja ansich keinen Schaden es sei denn er ist so kulant und bezahlt noch die Rücksendung.
Außerdem bei "gebrauchsspuren" behält der Händler sich vor Geld einzubehalten. Finde das eig gut geregelt wie es im Moment ist


----------



## Lee (4. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*

Ich finde es in Ordnung das FAG zu nutzen, wenn man etwas ernsthaft bestellt hat, aber es einem nun wirklich nicht gefällt. Selbst das tue ich nicht gerne, aber manchmal lässt es sich eben nicht vermeiden.

Ich selbst mag es jedoch nicht, wenn ich etwas "neues" bei einem Onlinehändler kaufe, dann aber ein offensichtlich schon einmal ausgepacktes Produkt erhalte. Deshalb nehme ich auch nur mit schlechtem Gewissen das FAG in Anspruch, weil entweder der nächste Käufer dann zum Neupreis ein schon einmal gebrauchtes Produkt erhält, oder aber der Händler verlust macht, weil er es als B-Ware deklariert.

Aus oben genannten Gründen gefällt mir die manchmal propagierte Politik sich massig Zeug zu bestellen und sich nur das rauszupicken, was einem gefällt, überhaupt gar nicht.


----------



## Sync (4. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*

Find ich in Maßen auch eigtl voll iO.
10 Kh sind vll übertrieben.. aber 5 oder so.

Ist ja auch ein kleiner Gewinn für den Händler dabei, denn einen behält man sicherlich.


----------



## Pokerclock (4. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*

Demnächst wird das in der Form zumindest ein kleines Ende haben: Widerrufsrecht: EU beschließt Ende der "40-Euro-Klausel


----------



## Axel_Foly (4. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*

10 ist jetzt für mich etwas übertrieben aber 2-3 zum testen, wenn es nicht zur regel wird sollte kein problem sein.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*

Ich finde das ein Unding, vor allem bei Hygiene-Artikeln wie Kopfhörern. Wenn ich mich als Käufer für ein Produkt interessiere, dann habe ich mich vor dem Kauf über das Produkt zu informieren und es zu testen. Wenn ich das nicht vor ort kann, weil kein entsprechender Händler in zumutbarer Entfernung vorhanden ist, kann man immernoch beim Online-Händler nach Test-Mustern fragen. Große Versandhäuser haben dann sicher entsprechende B-Ware bereitliegen, die sie gern gegen eine Kaution versenden um einem die Kaufentscheidung zu erleichtern. Aber 10 Kopfhörer zu bestellen mit dem klaren Hintergedanken, sowieso 9 davon zurückzuschicken ist in meinen Augen Betrug. Man geht einen Vertrag ein mit dem Vorsatz ihn nicht zu erfüllen. Der Verlust durch potentielle Rückläufer wird mit Sicherheit bei jedem seriösen Versandhandel auch in den Endpreis der Produkte mit einberechnet, macht diese also teurer. Ein Versender, der nicht so kalkuliert begeht doch wirtschaftlichen Selbstmord.


----------



## Mr-Abe-Simpson (4. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*

Ich finds nur aus Testgründen ebenfalls mehr als fragwürdig. Die Rückgabeklausel hat soweit einen komplett anderen Hintergrund als diesen. Zu sagen, dass der Händler ja einen Gewinn dabei mache ist auch sehr oberflächlich betrachtet - vermutlich kann keiner beurteilen in wieweit durch Logistik Kosten entstehen, der Händler womöglich was nachbestellt beim Distributor usw. Zudem sind einmal geöffnete Verpackungen in der Regel auch nicht gerade toll... ich habe inzwischen auch mehrfach in Schnäppchenecken sowas wie "Aus Kundenretoure" gesehen.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (4. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*



Axel_Foly schrieb:


> 10 ist jetzt für mich etwas übertrieben aber 2-3 zum testen, wenn es nicht zur regel wird sollte kein problem sein.



So sehe ich das auch und gerade in diesem Bereich sehen die größeren Händler da kein Problem drin, da sie selber genau wissen, wie wichtig Probehören ist.

Bei einer telefonischen Beratung mit Musikstore wurde mir diese Option sogar von ihnen aus Angeboten. Dabei ging es aber um Studiomonitore und weiß daher nicht, wie das nun bei Kopfhörern aussieht.


----------



## skuttner (4. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*

aus welchem grund gibt es denn bei thomann z.b. eine 30-tage rückgabefrist?
damit kunden eben probehören können und bei nichtgefallen den kopfhörer zurücksenden können...klar ist das ein extra service, den thomann freiwillig anbietet, deswegen versteh ich nicht wie hier einige auf so sachen wie "betrug" kommen...
neben diesem extra-service gibt es ja auch die gesetzliche regelung bei online-bestellungen.
und neben den offiziellen gesetzen seh ich auch moralisch absolut kein problem damit:
online-händler haben ja von natur aus schon sehr viele vorteile gegenüber normalen händlern wie mediamarkt/saturn/etc. keine hohen mieten, kleinere flächen, da man alles als lager verwenden kann und keinen verkaufsraum benötigt, eine im grunde unbegrenzte zahl an kunden, da nicht nur leute aus dem umkreis kaufen (können)...resultat ist meist ein niedrigerer preis was zu mehr kunden führt.

wenn man in diesem thema über moralisch verwerflich sprechen will, DANN NUR wenn leute in einem nahen elektrofachmarkt kopfhörer probehören um dann danach die kopfhörer für weniger geld im internet zu bestellen...wenn, dann ist das "der betrug"


----------



## iceman650 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*

Die 30-Tägige Rückgabefrist ist mmn dazu gedacht worden, dass man die Kunden nicht unzufrieden auf Fehlkäufen sitzen lässt.
Und das mit dem Elektrofachmarkt - da ist immerhin kein wirtschaftlicher Schaden entstanden. Aber ich will es nicht gutheißen.
Im Grunde muss ich AFI recht geben, ich kann seine Meinung teilen.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Gast12348 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*



skuttner schrieb:


> aus welchem grund gibt es denn bei thomann z.b. eine 30-tage rückgabefrist?
> damit kunden eben probehören können und bei nichtgefallen den kopfhörer zurücksenden können...klar ist das ein extra service, den thomann freiwillig anbietet, deswegen versteh ich nicht wie hier einige auf so sachen wie "betrug" kommen...


 
Das ist eine sache, die andere ist aber sich mehrere produkte zu kaufen mit der absicht nur eines davon zu behalten, dafür sind die 30 Tage Moneyback ganz bestimmt nicht gedacht. 

Zitat Thomann 
"
Das kann doch jedem mal passieren: man kauft etwas mit der  festen Überzeugung, dass das Gerät das richtige für einen thomann  ist  und dann stellt man fest, dass es das eben nicht ist."

Da steht nicht "Sie sind nicht sicher welches Produkt das richtige ist, bestellen sie ein paar und senden sie jene zurück die ihnen nicht gefallen" 

Was ich von der geschichte halte hab ich ja bereits geschrieben im anderen Thread, ich kanns nicht gut heißen, und werd mir wie gesagt auch ne meinung von Thomann direkt einholen über das thema.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*



> und werd mir wie gesagt auch ne meinung von Thomann direkt einholen über das thema.



Wäre toll wenn du das dann hier veröffentlichen kannst. Mich würde die Meinung von Thomann dazu auch sehr interessieren.


----------



## Gast12348 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*

Jep ich werd auch gleich anfragen ob ich die Antwort hier veröffentlichen darf. Ich werd denk ich morgen das in angriff nehmen, hatte bisl zu viel stress um die ohren die lezten tage ( scheis nachtschichten )


----------



## skuttner (4. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*

na, ob da kein wirtschaftlicher schaden entsteht ist ansichtssache:
wenn jeder kunde die elektromärkte eben nur als proberaum ansieht, dann wird es irgendwann keine solche märkte mehr geben.
klar ist aus meiner sicht aber, dass es nicht schlimm ist den elektromarkt zu besuchen um sich von einigen produkten ein bild zu machen. ABER bei online-händlern, speziell bei produkten über die man sich nicht wirklich hinreichend informieren kann ohne diese zu testen (kopfhörer eben...), mit "ihr schadet diesen händlern, IHR BETRÜGER" zu kommen ist eben auch unter beachtung der elektromärkte unsinn.

und bei online-händlern "testmuster" zu erfragen? was macht das denn dann für einen unterschied? wenn jetzt all die kunden, die sich mehrere kopfhörer bestellen dann eben mehrere "testmuster" bestellen kommt das so ziemlich aufs gleiche raus...und wenn du meinst, dass der händler dann nur EIN testmuster hat und die kunden dann eben (mehrere jahre) auf dieses warten sollen...LOL
das wird nicht passieren, dann hat der händler tausende testmuster und den gleichen organisatorischen aufwand (der übrigens nicht unbedingt schlecht ist, schließlich sorgt dieser für jobs...)

außerdem sind kopfhörer in dieser hinsicht eine sonderstellung (da man sich eben kein bild davon machen kann welcher kopfhörer für einen selbst der beste ist), bei fast allen anderen dingen (hardware, monitore, eingabegeräte, etc.) gibt es dieses problem ja nicht. deswegen denke ich, dass es fast notwendig ist so ein verhalten der kunden zu akzeptieren, denn wenn man das nicht macht wird es eben einen konkurrenten geben der dies anbietet oder auch nur duldet...und dieser wird dann eben die ganzen kunden bekommen


----------



## iceman650 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*

Wenn du explizite Testmuster bestellst, die sowieso zurückgehen entsteht kein Schaden, da du so keine Neuware "versaust", die man sonst zum Vollpreis hätte verkaufen können.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*

2 - 3 Muster würde ich gerade noch anerkennen. Ich persönlich versuche mir alle wichtigen Infos im Vorfeld zu besorgen und da wo ein Test nötig wäre auf ein Vorführgerät zurück zugreifen wo es geht. Auf der anderen Seite habe ich durch diese Praktiken auch meine Vorteile da ich auch viel B Ware kaufe. Falls ich wirklich mal unsicher bin wird die Verpackung und Schutzfolie usw sorgfältigst behandelt


----------



## skuttner (4. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*



iceman650 schrieb:


> Wenn du explizite Testmuster bestellst, die sowieso zurückgehen entsteht kein Schaden, da du so keine Neuware "versaust", die man sonst zum Vollpreis hätte verkaufen können.
> 
> Mfg, ice


 
und wie viele testmuster hat ein normaler händler so?


----------



## Dukex2 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*

Ich gehe mal einen Schritt weiter und bringe eine andere Idee in den Thread.

Wie würdet Ihr über folgenden Fall urteilen?

Wenn man sich, sagen wir für 1000€ eine Videokamera kauft um damit seinen Urlaub (10Tage) fest zu halten und danach wieder zurück schickt!

Nicht das ich das schon getan hätte, doch ich kenne vereinzelt Personen die es so in etwa praktizieren.


----------



## skuttner (4. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*

was gibt es da zu urteilen?

"14-tägige rückgabefrist OHNE ANGABE VON GRÜNDEN"

edit: natürlich ist dieser fall mit der videokamera moralisch anders zu werten als der kopfhörer-fall..aber zu "urteilen" (im juristischen sinn) gibt es da eben nichts...

und die sache mit den mustern hat doch den kunden nicht zu interessieren, sondern nur den händler:
er könnte ja speziell bewerben, dass man diese B-Ware bestellen kann und sobald man sich entschieden hat die neuware geschickt bekommt.


und sobald in spätestens 2 jahren das gesetz nichtmehr vorschreibt, dass der händler den rückversand des produkts übernehmen muss ist auch das kein problem mehr...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*



> und wie viele testmuster hat ein normaler händler so?


Solche Kleinkrämerei ist müßig und völlig irrelevant für die Diskussion. Fakt ist, dass Testmuster dem Vertrieb weniger wirtschaftlichen Schaden zufügen, als wenn sich jeder Depp Neuware ins Haus holt die er sowieso wieder zurückschickt.
Bspw. hat Sennheiser in Zusammenarbeit mit Lehmann Audio im HiFi-Forum ein Paket aus Sennheiser HD800 und Lehmann Audio Black Cube geschnürt und es dem Forum unentgeltlich als Testmuster zur verfügung gestellt. Dort haben sich etliche Interessenten gefunden, die sich die Geräte mal unverbindlich in Ruhe anhören wollten (dürften zwischen 70 und 100 Forenuser sein). Also wandert dort seit einiger Zeit besagtes Paket von User zu User, jeder User muss lediglich den Versand zum nächsten User zahlen, kommt also mit 6-10€ für den Test der Geräte weg. Würde sich jeder Forenuser, der daran teilnimmt die Geräte einfach so als Neuware bestellen und 90% schicken das Zeug dann zurück weil es ihnen nicht gefällt oder einfach zu teuer ist, ergibt das einen beträchtlichen wirtschaftlichen Schaden, da man damit rechnen kann, dass ein großer Anteil (ich möchte mich hier auf keinen konkreten Zahlen festlegen) nichtmehr als Neuware weiter verkauft werden kann sondern rabattiert als B-Ware angeboten werden muss, da der Zustand der Geräte ein Klassifizierung als Neuware nichtmehr zulässt.
Es geht hier in dieser Diskussion ja weniger um die rechtliche Frage, denn die ist ja durch den Verbraucherschutz (aka Fernabsatzgesetz) (leider) mehr oder weniger eindeutig geklärt und erlauben diese Vorgehensweise. Interessanter finde ich die moralischen Aspekte solcher Aktionen. 



> "ihr schadet diesen händlern, IHR BETRÜGER" zu kommen ist eben auch unter beachtung der elektromärkte unsinn.


Bleib mal sachlich, ich habe es so nie geschrieben. Ich habe lediglich geschrieben, dass ein Vertragsschluss (also das Kaufen von 10 Kopfhörern) mit dem definiven Wissen, mindestens 9 Kopfhörer zurückzuschicken (definitiver Wille zur Nichterfüllung) nach meinem Rechtsempfinden Betrug ist. Ich hatte in der Schule zwar nur zwei Jahre Rechtskunde und bin daher juristisch nicht übermäßig bewandert, aber ihmo ist ein solches Verhalten auch rechtlich unzulässig, auch wenn es natürlich schwierig wird, dem einzelnen den Willen zur Nichterfüllung nachzuweisen, wobei das hier besprochene Verhalten, 10 unterschiedliche Kopfhörer zu bestellen und 9 davon zurückzuschicken, schon recht eindeutig darauf hinweist.
Um das ganze mal auf den gern genutzten Auto-Vergleich zu übertragen, auch wenn es dort kein gesetzliches Rücktrittsrecht gibt (es geht ja auch mehr um den moralischen Aspekt): ich geh doch nicht zu Audi, BMW, VW, Renault und Ford, kaufe mir bei jedem ein Auto, fahre die dann alle mal ein paar tage und geb 4 von 5 Autos zurück. Nein, man macht erst eine Probefahrt und entscheidet sich dann für den Wagen, den man in zukunft fahren will.


----------



## Gast12348 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*

Das ist eindeutig missbrauch und betrugt, ich mein nicht umsonst beschwerten sich viele Shopbetreiber bei er DIHK  ( Deutsche industrie und Handelskammer ) und nicht umsonst wird die gesetzliche Regel rückgängig gemacht, nämlich nur aus diesem einen grund das diese reglung missbraucht wird. 

Dazu mal hier ein Artikel für die leute die denken es macht überhaupt kein schaden und wär absolut korrekt so zu handeln 
DIHK:

Oder auch hier 
Rückgaberecht: Online-Händler klagen über zurückgeschickte Klobürsten - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Wirtschaft


Wenn das alles so garkein problem wär wie manch einer hier behauptet, warum ist das dann ein großes Thema ?


----------



## skuttner (4. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*

ähm, rechtlich steht eindeutig "14-tage rückgabe OHNE ANGABE VON GRÜNDEN", deswegen denke ich nicht, dass es unzulässig ist...

ich finde auch moralisch beschriebenes Verhalten nicht in einem hohen maße verwerflich und ich denke es ist die aufgabe des händlers solche dinge wie testmuster und warum zurückgegebene neuware nichtmehr als solche verkauft werden kann dem kunden zu erklären und lösungen anzubieten.


----------



## Gast12348 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*

Mir scheint das du das irgendwie nicht verstehen willst.


----------



## skuttner (4. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*

und was soll mir der artikel sagen? dass es dumme leute gibt weiß ich schon...nur ist das bestimmt nicht der normalfall, sonst wäre so etwas wie amazon gar nicht erst möglich gewesen 

natürlich sollte man sich gedanken machen, wie man das problem lösen kann oder zumindest etwas beheben kann.
trotzdem seh ich nicht ganz genau, was das beispiel mit den kopfhörern mit winterreifen (die nach 10 tagen urlaub zurückgegeben werden) zu tun hat?!


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*



> nur ist das bestimmt nicht der normalfall,



Wenn es aber hier in diesem (und auch anderen Foren) als selbstverstädnlich hingenommen wird, dass einige User vorschlagen (und andere User dies befolgen), dass man sich Neuware zum Testen und zurückschicken nach hause liefern lässt, dann wird das irgendwann zum Normalfall.

Versuch doch zu verstehen. Es geht nich darum, das wir behaupten wollen, es wäre unrecht, die Ware innerhalb der 14 (oder im Fall von Thomann 30) Tage ohne Angabe von Gründen zurückzuschicken. Ich behaupte, dass es Unrecht ist, die Ware mit der Absicht zu bestellen, sie nicht zu behalten, sondern innerhalb der 14 Tage wieder zurückzuschicken.


----------



## Gast12348 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*

Das soll nur zeigen das es keine seltenheit ist das solch ein betrug stattfindet, klar Winterreifen sind verschleisgegenstände das ist das nochmal gravierender. Die Artikel sollten eigentlich nur zeigen das es kein unbekanntes problem ist was runtergespielt werden sollte. 
Dieses gesetz mit den 14 tagen ist so ungenau definiert das man es eben schamlos ausnutzen kann, und das macht kleinere Händler kaputt, und die deppen sind im grunde die ehrlichen kunden die mitunter leid tragen. 


Btw : Thomann ist mittlerweile auch nicht mehr der billigste Shop, das war vor 10 jahren mal anders


@AFI meine Rede, genau deswegen hatte diese ganze diskussion ja angefangen, weil ich das als missbrauch sehe etwas zu bestellen mit der absicht es nicht behalten zu wollen. Und genau das sollten die verlinkten artikel eben auch zeigen. Obs jetz reifen sind, Klobürsten oder Kopfhörer, der hintergrund ist der gleiche, der "Kunde" bestellt sich die sachen in der absicht sie nicht behalten zu wollen.


----------



## skuttner (4. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*

ich versteh das alles ja, wobei der fall mit den kopfhörern nochmal etwas unterschiedlich zu den anderen fällen ist:
bei den kopfhörern hat der kunde ja die absicht einen zu behalten, er weiß nur nicht welchen. im unterschied dazu ist das in den andern fällen genau nicht so...

und ich fände es gut, wenn bei den kopfhörern der händler abhilfe schaffen würde, sei es durch verschicken von b-ware oder vll spezielle programme für (registrierte) kunden.


----------



## Lolm@n (4. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*

Ganz ehrlich würde ich geöffnete Kopfhörer erhalten, würde die Telefondame wohl recht drunter kommen. Ich finde nur schon die Vorstellung ecklig und ist ein Grund solche Dinge in einem Laden zu kaufen!

Das selbe sind die die 10 CPU's bestellen und dann den besten nehmen -.- 

Ich bekam auch schon geöffnete Produkte (ein Himuro, ein i7 875k und eine gtx 460) was sehr ärgerlich ist da man nicht weiss wieso und man den NEUPREIS bezahlt hat und in den Momenten würde ich am liebsten Leuten wie skuttner (nicht persönlich gemeint) eins reinhauen, denn das geht einfach nicht egal ob es ein Himuro oder was ist -.-


----------



## mf_Jade (4. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*



Nightcrosser schrieb:


> Also ich muss ehrlich zugeben, ich habs so gemacht:
> ca 10 Kopfhörer von verschiedenen Händlern bestellt und einen dann behalten.
> Fühle mich schon schlecht deswegen, aber das war jetzt nur bei Kopfhörern so.
> Hier muss man einfach ausprobieren, Hifi-Läden gibts ja nicht überall.


 
Das sind mir die liebsten, schön den verschwitzten Schädel in die Ohrmuscheln gedrückt, bäh. Und der Händler darf schön die Kosten für den Ausprobierwahn tragen, so ein Verhalten find ich unmöglich 
Und genau solche stehen oft bei mir im Laden und heulen rum weil die Packung von dem auf ist was sie kaufen...


----------



## Nightcrosser (4. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*

Ich hab den jeweiligen Kopfhörer nur kurz getragen, äußerst pfeglich behandelt und hab ja nicht
9 bei einem Händler sondern jeweils 3 bei 3 Händlern bestellt.
Kopfhörer sind finde ich eine Ausnahme, weil es extrem schwer ist, den passenden zu finden.

Die Idee, das Thomann z.B Probekopfhörer anbietet gegen Kaution+Porto ist
eine sehr gute Idee. Schont deren Geldbeutel und mein Gewissen.

Man sollte auch bedenken dass es mitunter Produktionsschwankungen geben kann,
z.B eine Grafikkarte die in allen Tests als Leise gepriesen wird, jedoch zu Hause sich
als Turbine herausstellt. Oder wie Samsung bei meinem Syncmaster 226BW TFTs
mit drei verschiedenen Panels ausgeliefert hat, wobei eins wesentlich schlechter war.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*



> Ich hab den jeweiligen Kopfhörer nur kurz getragen, äußerst pfeglich behandelt und hab ja nicht
> 9 bei einem Händler sondern jeweils 3 bei 3 Händlern bestellt.
> Kopfhörer sind finde ich eine Ausnahme, weil es extrem schwer ist, den passenden zu finden.



Das macht es nicht besser. Damit bringst du 2 Händler komplett um ihren Umsatz und verursachst bei denen nur Kosten ohne Nutzen und beim dritten Händler minderst du immernoch den Verkaufsgewinn. Das man die Ware innerhalb des Widerrufsrechtes pfleglich behandelt sollte sich von selbst verstehen, ändert aber trotzdem nichts daran, dass schon eine geöffnete Verpackung meist eine erhebliche Wertminderung ist.
Kopfhörer sind da auch keine Ausnahme. Es ist auch schwer ein Auto zu finden, was einem in seiner Gesamtheit komplett zusagt, da sagen technische Daten auch nicht viel über das tatsächliche Fahrverhalten aus, und genau deshalb macht man vorher auch eine Probefahrt mit einem Probewagen.



> Die Idee, das Thomann z.B Probekopfhörer anbietet gegen Kaution+Porto ist
> eine sehr gute Idee. Schont deren Geldbeutel und mein Gewissen.



Das wäre durchaus ein Sinnvoller Schritt der Händler. Auf Anfrage bekommt man sicher schon jetzt solche Testmuster. Aber solche Möglichkeiten sollten auch besser kommuniziert werden, da sehe auch ich ein großes Versäumnis der Versandhändler.



> Man sollte auch bedenken dass es mitunter Produktionsschwankungen geben kann,
> z.B eine Grafikkarte die in allen Tests als Leise gepriesen wird, jedoch zu Hause sich
> als Turbine herausstellt. Oder wie Samsung bei meinem Syncmaster 226BW TFTs
> mit drei verschiedenen Panels ausgeliefert hat, wobei eins wesentlich schlechter war.



Das hat aber nichts mit dem Widerrufsrecht nach Fernabsatzgesetz zu tun, sondern ist ein normaler Gewährleistungsfall.


----------



## Lolm@n (4. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*



Nightcrosser schrieb:


> Ich hab den jeweiligen Kopfhörer nur kurz getragen, äußerst pfeglich behandelt und hab ja nicht
> 9 bei einem Händler sondern jeweils 3 bei 3 Händlern bestellt.
> Kopfhörer sind finde ich eine Ausnahme, weil es extrem schwer ist, den passenden zu finden.
> 
> ...


 
willst du es nicht begreiffen 

Wenn der Händler die nachher jemandem verkauft für den vollen Preis dann hat er deine vorgetragenen KH zum vollen Preis. Zu dem das ist Betrug nur muss man den Grund nicht öffentlich nennen. (Bin mir nicht zu 100% sicher ob das bei euch wie bei uns in CH geregelt ist. Denn ich bin der Meinung das ist bei uns Betrug nur ist er schwer bis gar nicht nachzuweisen )

MfG


----------



## Nightcrosser (5. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*

Ok ich habs kapiert. Bei der nächsten Suche frag ich ob man mir B-Ware zum testen
schicken kann. Aber abgesehen davon würd ichs wieder so machen, da mir sicher sein wollte
den richtigen Kopfhörer(etwas, was mir stundenlang auf dem Kopf sitzt) zu finden.


----------



## Rizoma (5. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*



Nightcrosser schrieb:


> Ok ich habs kapiert. Bei der nächsten Suche frag ich ob man mir B-Ware zum testen
> schicken kann.



Ist Schwachsinn weil du dann 3x statt sonst max. 2x Versandkosten verursachst!

Zum Rest der hier in der Diskussion steht. Selten so viel Stuss auf einen Haufen gelesen. Wo ist das Problem wenn jemand etwas 2-3 Sachen bestellt und 2 davon wieder zurück gibt. Ihr wisst genau das gerade bei Kopfhörern jeder Mensch den Sound der da raus kommt anderes empfindet. Von daher sind alleine schon Vorschläge wie man kann sich doch informieren Schwachsinn. Weil man die Dinger hören muss nicht jeder hat aber nen Geschäft um die Ecke wo er dies tun könnte. Dann diese Aussage nen Kopfhörer wäre nen Hygieneartikel das ich nicht lache, ihr geht eure Klamotten und Schuhe bei bei den einschlägigen Bekleidungsketten bzw. Discountern kaufen habt ihr ne Vorstellung wie viele Leute das zeug anprobiert hatten bis es verkauft wird? Wenn ich sage 10 Personen pro teil wäre es unter trieben. Und von denen ist immer einer dabei der nicht auf Hygiene achtet. Aber nein das zeug nehmt ihr aber ohne den Verkäufer zu fragen ob er es Neubestellen könnte mit nach hause. So etwas nennt man im allgemeinen Heuchelei. So lange der Kunde der die wahre bestellt, mit der Wahre die er zurück schicken möchte, sorgfältig umgeht, so das keine Wertminderung beim Produkt eintritt, (ich meine jetzt nicht nen defektes Siegel weil das ist in meinen Augen keine Wertminderung) ist es doch völlig ok ob der Kunde 2 von 3 Sachen wieder zurück schickt.

Edit:


Lolm@n schrieb:


> Ich bekam auch schon geöffnete Produkte (ein  Himuro, ein i7 875k und eine gtx 460) was sehr ärgerlich ist da man  nicht weiss wieso und man den NEUPREIS bezahlt hat und in den Momenten  würde ich am liebsten Leuten wie skuttner (nicht persönlich gemeint)  eins reinhauen, denn das geht einfach nicht egal ob es ein Himuro oder  was ist -.-



Als Verkäufer gearbeitet habe hatten wir einiges an waren was in der Originalen umverpackung in den Ladenregalen stand. Es gibt tatsächlich Leute die reißen die dinger so auf als wären es kinder die ihre Weihnachtsgeschenke gerade bekommen haben. Das dies nicht ok ist sollte jeder wissen, man sollte wenn man sich etwas anschauen will sorgfältig damit umgehen. Wen dabei nen Siegel drauf geht ist das ok, denn es kommt ja auf das Produkt da drin an. Aber was ich als Verkäufer noch viel schlimmer fand waren Kunden die dann angekommen sind, und Versucht haben obwohl das Produkt in der beschädigten Verpackung 1A war, dann die Preise zu drücken wäre ja nicht mehr Original verpackt andere kommen an mit das ist ja nur noch B-Ware. Solchen Leuten hätte ich als Verkäufer an liebsten die Fr..... Poliert. (Manchmal hab ich mich wirklich gefragt wollt ihr die Verpackung kaufen oder das Produkt was da drin ist)


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*



> Zum Rest der hier in der Diskussion steht. Selten so viel Stuss auf einen Haufen gelesen.


ich würde dir mal raten, deinen Ton zu mäßigen. Die Anonymität eines Forums gibt dir noch lange nicht das Recht dich respektlos und aggressiv den anderen Forenteilnehmern gegenüber zu äußern. Wenn du also weiterhin an der Diskussion teilnehmen möchtest, mach das bitte in einem angemessenen Ton. Jeder hier hat seine eigene Meinung und darf sie vertreten. Und genauso wie ich deine Sicht der Dinge akzeptiere kann ich das auch von dir erwarten. Wenn du das für dich nicht als möglich erachtest bitte ich dich der Diskussion fern zu bleiben. Danke.



> Wo ist das Problem wenn jemand etwas 2-3 Sachen bestellt und 2 davon wieder zurück gibt.


Das Problem besteht darin, dass man dem Händler damit einen wirtschaftlichen Schaden zufügt. Es ist unfair, wenn nicht sogar betrügerisch () einen Vertrag mit einem Händler einzugehen, wenn man schon bei Abschluss des Vertrages (also dem Kauf eines Produktes) genau weiß, dass man den Vertrag nicht erfüllen wird (also auf jeden Fall den Vertrag widerruft).



> Ihr wisst genau das gerade bei Kopfhörern jeder Mensch den Sound der da  raus kommt anderes empfindet. Von daher sind alleine schon Vorschläge  wie man kann sich doch informieren Schwachsinn. Weil man die Dinger  hören muss nicht jeder hat aber nen Geschäft um die Ecke wo er dies tun  könnte.


Ja, es ist mir durchaus bewusst, dass man Kopfhörer vor dem Kauf probehören sollte um sich ein Bild über deren Klang machen zu können. Dann habe ich aber als Käufer die moralische Pflicht, dies zu tun *bevor* ich einen Kaufvertrag eingehe. Wenn ich das in keinem Ladengeschäft machen kann weil es keinen in einer zumutbaren Entfernung gibt der die entsprechenden Kopfhörer anbietet, dann kann man dem Online-Händler immernoch vorher die Situation schildern und um ein Testmuster bitten. Ich bin mir sicher, dass der Online-Händler dann eine Lösung finden wird.



> Dann diese Aussage nen Kopfhörer wäre nen Hygieneartikel das ich nicht  lache, ihr geht eure Klamotten und Schuhe bei bei den einschlägigen  Bekleidungsketten bzw. Discountern kaufen habt ihr ne Vorstellung wie  viele Leute das zeug anprobiert hatten bis es verkauft wird? Wenn ich  sage 10 Personen pro teil wäre es unter trieben. Und von denen ist immer  einer dabei der nicht auf Hygiene achtet. Aber nein das zeug nehmt ihr  aber ohne den Verkäufer zu fragen ob er es Neubestellen könnte mit nach  hause.


Natürlich sind Kopfhörer Hygienartikel. Und ich sehe es absolut nicht ein, dass ich es akzeptieren muss, wenn mein neuer 200€ teurer Kopfhörer von vornherein versiffte Ohrpolster hat nur weil irgendeiner dieser Testkäufer seine Haare nicht regelmäßig wäscht oder einen Kopfhörer mit gegelten Haaren testen muss. An Läuse und Schuppen will ich da garnicht denken. Nein, danke, für sowas geb ich sicher keine 200€ aus.



> So lange der Kunde der die wahre bestellt, mit der Wahre die er zurück  schicken möchte, sorgfältig umgeht, so das keine Wertminderung beim  Produkt eintritt, (ich meine jetzt nicht nen defektes Siegel weil das  ist in meinen Augen keine Wertminderung) ist es doch völlig ok ob der  Kunde 2 von 3 Sachen wieder zurück schickt.


Ein gebrochenes Siegel zeigt mir aber an, dass die Ware schon ein anderer Kunde in Händen hatte und wahrscheinlich auch in Betrieb genommen hat. Wenn ich den Preis für originalverpackte Ware zahle, dann erwarte ich auch originalverpackte Ware. Was weiß ich denn, ob nicht der kurzzeitige Vorbesitzer der Meinung war mal seinen Aschenbecher über den Lüftungsöffnungen meines *neuen* Verstärkers zu entleeren?! Nein danke, ein gebrochenes Siegel ist für mich keine originalverpackte Neuware und sowas möchte ich nicht zum Neupreis kaufen.


----------



## Rizoma (5. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*



> Das Problem besteht darin, dass man dem Händler damit einen  wirtschaftlichen Schaden zufügt. Es ist unfair, wenn nicht sogar  betrügerisch ()  einen Vertrag mit einem Händler einzugehen, wenn man schon bei  Abschluss des Vertrages (also dem Kauf eines Produktes) genau weiß, dass  man den Vertrag nicht erfüllen wird (also auf jeden Fall den Vertrag  widerruft).


Ein wirtschaftlicher schaden der von vornherein in den Kostenrechnungen des Händlers Kalkuliert ist, ist kein schaden im Gegenteil bei jedem der nichts zurückschickt freut sich der Händler über zusätzlichen Gewinn.



> Ja, es ist mir durchaus bewusst, dass man Kopfhörer vor dem Kauf  probehören sollte um sich ein Bild über deren Klang machen zu können.  Dann habe ich aber als Käufer die moralische Pflicht, dies zu tun *bevor*  ich einen Kaufvertrag eingehe. Wenn ich das in keinem Ladengeschäft  machen kann weil es keinen in einer zumutbaren Entfernung gibt der die  entsprechenden Kopfhörer anbietet, dann kann man dem Online-Händler  immernoch vorher die Situation schildern und um ein Testmuster bitten.  Ich bin mir sicher, dass der Online-Händler dann eine Lösung finden  wird.



90% der Händler werden dir klipp und klar sagen sie haben keine Testmuster für den Versand sondern nur die, die sie im Ladengeschäft zum probe hören haben. Die können sie dir nicht geben weil sie die ja in ihrer Filiale brauchen. Und selbst wenn er einen hat wird er den dir nur selten zuschicken da er wie schon gesagt mindestens 1x mehr Versandkosten verursacht.



> Natürlich sind Kopfhörer Hygienartikel. Und ich sehe es absolut nicht  ein, dass ich es akzeptieren muss, wenn mein neuer 200€ teurer Kopfhörer  von vornherein versiffte Ohrpolster hat nur weil irgendeiner dieser  Testkäufer seine Haare nicht regelmäßig wäscht oder einen Kopfhörer mit  gegelten Haaren testen muss. An Läuse und Schuppen will ich da garnicht  denken. Nein, danke, für sowas geb ich sicher keine 200€ aus.



Wenn der Kunde wirklich nur 1-2x kurzes probe hören mit den Kopfhörern gemacht hat reicht nen
feuchtes Microfasertuch drüber wischen und nun? ach ja sind sie wieder sauber. Wie gesagt du probierst wesendlic schlimmeres bei deinen Klamotten und Schuh -ketten/-discountern. Kopfhörer sehe ich  immer noch nicht als Hygeneartikel mit Ausnahme es sind die inEar-Stöpsel



> Ein gebrochenes Siegel zeigt mir aber an, dass die Ware schon ein  anderer Kunde in Händen hatte und wahrscheinlich auch in Betrieb  genommen hat. Wenn ich den Preis für originalverpackte Ware zahle, dann  erwarte ich auch originalverpackte Ware. Was weiß ich denn, ob nicht der  kurzzeitige Vorbesitzer der Meinung war mal seinen Aschenbecher über  den Lüftungsöffnungen meines *neuen* Verstärkers zu entleeren?!  Nein danke, ein gebrochenes Siegel ist für mich keine originalverpackte  Neuware und sowas möchte ich nicht zum Neupreis kaufen.


Du bist einer der Kunden wo man sich fragen muss willst du das Produkt oder die Verpackung benutzen? Du als Kunde der die ware sozusagen das 2x siehst schaust die dir doch genau an, sollte sie qualitativ nicht in Ordnung sein schickst du das zeug doch eh wieder zurück. Und das mit dem Aschenbecher ist nen etwas zu weit hergeholtes und völlig unrealistisches Beispiel da der kurzzeitige Vorbesitzer die Ware auch nur zurück geben kann (bzw. nur seine schon bezahlte Kohle zurück bekommt) wenn sie 1a ist wenn nicht hat der Händler gepennt und gehört dafür bestraft das er jetzt auf das teil sitzen bleibt.


----------



## Lolm@n (5. August 2011)

kleider kann man in die waschmaschiene tun und waschen, mach das mal kit kh's

MfG


----------



## iceman650 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*



			
				rizoma schrieb:
			
		

> Ein wirtschaftlicher schaden der von vornherein in den Kostenrechnungen  des Händlers Kalkuliert ist, ist kein schaden im Gegenteil bei jedem  der nichts zurückschickt freut sich der Händler über zusätzlichen  Gewinn.


 Die Stadtkasse einer Großstadt kalkuliert auch mit den Kosten, Graffitis entfernen zu müssen. Schenken die Sprayer der Stadt nun Geld, wenn sie nicht mehr sprayen? 

Mfg, ice


----------



## mf_Jade (5. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*



Rizoma schrieb:


> Ein wirtschaftlicher schaden der von vornherein in den Kostenrechnungen des Händlers Kalkuliert ist, ist kein schaden im Gegenteil bei jedem der nichts zurückschickt freut sich der Händler über zusätzlichen Gewinn.



Selten so nen Mist gelesen, du hast vom Einzelhandel mal überhaupt keinen Plan. Nur weil ich etwas einkalkuliere heißt das doch nicht das das ok ist. Man muss halt an alles denken.



Rizoma schrieb:


> Wenn der Kunde wirklich nur 1-2x kurzes probe hören mit den Kopfhörern gemacht hat reicht nen
> feuchtes Microfasertuch drüber wischen und nun? ach ja sind sie wieder sauber. Wie gesagt du probierst wesendlic schlimmeres bei deinen Klamotten und Schuh -ketten/-discountern. Kopfhörer sehe ich  immer noch nicht als Hygeneartikel mit Ausnahme es sind die inEar-Stöpsel



Ist doch vollkommen egal. Auch wenn du es in die Reinigung tust ist es immernoch benutzt und in direktem Kontakt mit der Haut gekommen. Klamotten wäscht man auch bevor man sie anzieht und kauft sie nicht und zieht sie dann gleich an. 



Rizoma schrieb:


> Du bist einer der Kunden wo man sich fragen muss willst du das Produkt oder die Verpackung benutzen? Du als Kunde der die ware sozusagen das 2x siehst schaust die dir doch genau an, sollte sie qualitativ nicht in Ordnung sein schickst du das zeug doch eh wieder zurück. Und das mit dem Aschenbecher ist nen etwas zu weit hergeholtes und völlig unrealistisches Beispiel da der kurzzeitige Vorbesitzer die Ware auch nur zurück geben kann (bzw. nur seine schon bezahlte Kohle zurück bekommt) wenn sie 1a ist wenn nicht hat der Händler gepennt und gehört dafür bestraft das er jetzt auf das teil sitzen bleibt.



Was du davon hälst ist belanglos aber der Großteil der Kunden (weit über 80%) will nunmal keine aufgemacht Packung und da ist es dem Kunden scheißegal warum das ding aufgemacht wurde, selbst wenn nur geschaut wurde welche Kabel dran sind wird sowas nicht mehr gekauft oder ein Rabatt verlangt.


----------



## Rizoma (5. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*



> Selten so nen Mist gelesen, du hast vom Einzelhandel mal überhaupt  keinen Plan. Nur weil ich etwas einkalkuliere heißt das doch nicht das  das ok ist. Man muss halt an alles denken.



Ich glaub eher du hast 0 plan arbeite seit 2005 im Einzelhandel davon sind sogar 3 Jahre selbständig



> Ist doch vollkommen egal. Auch wenn du es in die Reinigung tust ist es  immernoch benutzt und in direktem Kontakt mit der Haut gekommen.  Klamotten wäscht man auch bevor man sie anzieht und kauft sie nicht und  zieht sie dann gleich an.



die klamotten die du die kaufst hatten auch teilweise direkten haut Kontakt wurden auch kurz getragen die siehst du nicht als gebraucht an bei nem Kopfhörer der viel leichter gereinigt werden kann der ist plötzlich gebraucht. Das ist und bleibt Heuchellei



> Was du davon hälst ist belanglos aber der Großteil der Kunden (weit über  80%) will nunmal keine aufgemacht Packung und da ist es dem Kunden  scheißegal warum das ding aufgemacht wurde, selbst wenn nur geschaut  wurde welche Kabel dran sind wird sowas nicht mehr gekauft oder ein  Rabatt verlangt.



ersten sind die 80% völlig übertrieben 20% der Kunden bestehen auf ne  ungeöffnete orginalverpackung dem rest ist es egal so lange das Produkt  darin immer noch die gleiche Qualität hat wie vor dem öffnen der  Packung. Du gehörst zu den kunden die auf eine ungeöffnete Verpackung  bestehen nimmst die aber bestimt noch das recht waren in Augenschein  nehmen zu wollen bevor du sie kaufst! Wie soll der Händler das machen  ohne die Verpackung zu öffnen der kann nicht jedes Produkt als anschau  und probier Artikel haben dann kann der Händler nämlich dicht machen  weil er für den augenblicklich zu viel totes kapital im Geschäft liegen  hat.


----------



## mf_Jade (5. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*



Rizoma schrieb:


> Ich glaub eher du hast 0 plan arbeite seit 2005 im Einzelhandel davon sind sogar 3 Jahre selbständig



Scheinbar in einem Bereich der mit dem hier nichts zu tun hat sonst würdest du nicht so nen Mist schreiben.



Rizoma schrieb:


> die klamotten die du die kaufst hatten auch teilweise direkten haut Kontakt wurden auch kurz getragen die siehst du nicht als gebraucht an bei nem Kopfhörer der viel leichter gereinigt werden kann der ist plötzlich gebraucht. Das ist und bleibt Heuchellei



Ich hab nie gesagt das angezogene Klamotten toll sind. Die Klamotten wurden ja im Laden nur ein paar minuten genutzt bei 14 Tage rückgaberecht weiß ich weder wer die genutzt hat, noch wie lang oder ob er schön mit den Fingern in der Hose war und dann das Headset abgesetzt hat weil sein XXX-Film zuende war...



Rizoma schrieb:


> ersten sind die 80% völlig übertrieben 20% der Kunden bestehen auf ne  ungeöffnete orginalverpackung dem rest ist es egal so lange das Produkt  darin immer noch die gleiche Qualität hat wie vor dem öffnen der  Packung. Du gehörst zu den kunden die auf eine ungeöffnete Verpackung  bestehen nimmst die aber bestimt noch das recht waren in Augenschein  nehmen zu wollen bevor du sie kaufst! Wie soll der Händler das machen  ohne die Verpackung zu öffnen der kann nicht jedes Produkt als anschau  und probier Artikel haben dann kann der Händler nämlich dicht machen  weil er für den augenblicklich zu viel totes kapital im Geschäft liegen  hat.


 
SO ist es eben nicht, die meisten verlangen eine ungeöffnete Packung und wenn sie schon auf ist wollen sie sofort Rabatt, egal ob das Ding da drin schon mal draußen war oder nicht, so ist das leider im Hardwarebussiness, tut mir leid wenn du dich da nich so gut auskennst, ich tu es jedenfalls schon.


----------



## skuttner (5. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*



Lolm@n schrieb:


> Ich bekam auch schon geöffnete Produkte (ein Himuro, ein i7 875k und eine gtx 460) was sehr ärgerlich ist da man nicht weiss wieso und man den NEUPREIS bezahlt hat und in den Momenten würde ich am liebsten Leuten wie skuttner (nicht persönlich gemeint) eins reinhauen, denn das geht einfach nicht egal ob es ein Himuro oder was ist -.-


 
hm, gut das hier einige kritisiert werden für "selten so viel stuss gelesen" und andere nicht...

warum ist es meine schuld? hab ich irgendwo geschrieben, dass ich selbst das so praktiziere???
und was kann ich dafür wenn du schonmal geöffnete cpu oder grafikkarten bekommst? bin ich der händler? hab ich (möglicherweise) bei der bestellung überlesen, dass es sich um ein schon geöffnetes vorführobjekt handelte?
ich glaube nicht...


----------



## skuttner (5. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*

frage an alle, die geöffnete kopfhörer ecklig finden (damit sage ich nichts über mich aus, es spielt keine rolle ob ich es auch eklig finde oder nicht...): wie testet ihr dann kopfhörer? wenn ihr b-ware bekomt, dann waren die ja auch schon geöffnet und wenn ihr im geschäft die vorführware anhabt, dann hatten vor euch auch schon viele diese kopfhörer auf...
wer also wert auf nichtgeöffnete kopfhörer legt und keine getragenen überhaupt nur anfassen will, der muss doch mit den kopfhörern leben, die er sich als erstes bestellt...oder gibts da noch ne andere möglichkeit?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (5. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*

ne geöffnete pakung ist für mich nen grund die nächste ausm regal zu nehmen, sollte diese auch geöffnet sein .... wenn keine ungeöffneten vorhanden such ich mir nen anderen laden oder frage ob man da was machen kann 
wenn ich mir was neues kaufe, dann kauf ich mir was neues, wenn da drann steht vorführgerät, dann überleg ich mir ob das für mich klar geht, wenn ja ok  aber nicht als neuware ..., noway 
ich hab auch kein problem damit im laden auszuprobieren und dann zu kaufen, aber dann halt neugerät und nicht das vorführteil es sei denn der vk macht mir nen angebot wo ich nicht nein sagen kann, da frag ich dann immer mal schnell nach.
da ich meistens im kleinen laden um die ecke kaufe (was meistens noch zwischen 30 min bis 1 std gelaber mit dem cheff zur folge hat) und die extra für mich bestellen (kleiner laden, das was ich will haben die meistens nie da  ) kommt das sehr selten vor, nur wenn ich ma am we oder so schnell was für meinen pc brauche ist da halt nix zu machen und ich muss auf größere läden in der umgebung ausweichen, wo dann schonmal vorkommen kann das da nicht mehr alles so original ist wie ich es gerne hätte. 
dabei vertrete ich dann die meinung, mein geld, ich bestimme wer es bekommt und wenn man mir das komplett zerlederte teil (ich hab noch nen original snes karton im keller mit minimalen gebrauchsspuren z.b.)
andrehen will, lehne ich ab und such mir nen anderen laden oder warte entsprechend.
aber für das nette gespräch mit chef zahl ich dann auch gerne mal nen paar € mehr ohne mich zu beschweren, dafür bekomm ich andersmal lüfter in die hand gedrückt mit dem kommentar, sind schon gelaufen, nimm mit, kasse hab ich grade vor 3 min dicht gemacht oder auch muss ich nicht testen, hier haste ersatz 

ansonsten bin ich nen testfreak, wenn ich was im inet bestelle dann habe ich mindestens 5 tests auf unterschiedlichen seiten gelesen, davon mehrere von uk oder usa seiten und habe dann entsprechend eine erwartungshaltung. in den letzten jahren ist es genau einmal vorgekommen das ich was nachm öffnen zurückgeschickt hatte weil das produkt nicht meinen erwartungen entsprach und ich kann den unmut der meisten händler verstehen und auch warum inet nicht mehr so billig ist wie es mal war


----------



## Nightcrosser (5. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*

Ich finde es komisch wie einige hier überreagieren und sogar von "eins reinhauen" reden und Betrug schreien.
Werde nicht mehr an solchen Diskussionen teilnehmen.

Kein Versandhandel *muss* irgendjemanden etwas verkaufen und falls dieser zu oft zurückschickt,
bekommt der halt nichts mehr zugeschickt. Der Versandhandel wird schon wissen was er tut
und ist auch dafür verantwortlich, das die Leute Neuware kriegen, welche klinisch rein ist.

Achja viel Spaß bei der nächsten Türklinke, die hab ich auch angefasst. Ratet mal wo vorher meine Hand war.


----------



## Altair7 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*

Ich finde die Regelung, so wie sie jetzt ist gut.
Die Meinung, dass man sich gefälligst beim Händler "durchhören" soll, kann ich nicht teilen. Wenn ich zu einem Händler gehe, mich da durch eine Fachkraft (rede also nicht von MM und Co.) beraten lasse, finde ich es ein Unding, wenn man dies in der Absicht nichts zu kaufen macht.


----------



## _PeG_ (5. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*

man muss ganz einfach zwischen dem normalen handel (ich gehe in einen laden, schaue mir etwas an, lass mich beraten usw.) und den fernabsatzgeschäften (per internet, katalog usw.) unterscheiden!!

beim erst genannten geschieht eine rücknahme (mit ausnahme von defekten geräten - mängelrechte des käufers) zumeist aus kulanz oder wegen zusätzlicher vereinbarungen zwischen käufer und verkäufer (vertragsfreiheit!)..
bei der zeiten möglichkeit besteht ein gesetzlich vorgeschriebenes rückgaberecht, welches ohne nennung von gründen ausgeübt werden kann..


(die nennung der entsprechenden §§ habe ich jetzt an dieser stelle mal außen vorgelassen)


grüße


----------



## Pokerclock (5. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*

Es ist ja auch nicht so, als hätte der Gesetzgeber nicht an Wertminderungen gedacht. Die müssen sehr wohl ersetzt werden, wenn die Prüfung unverhältnismäßige Wertminderungen hervorgerufen hat.

Wenn da nicht das Problem der Anspruchsstellung und - durchsetzung wäre.


----------



## _PeG_ (5. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*

die mängelrechte sind sehr strukturiert in §§ 434 ff. BGB geregelt..

vielmehr wurden die rechte des verbrauchers zusätzlich durch §§ 355 ff. BGB gestärkt..



diese rechte stehen dem käufer bzw. verbraucher definitiv zu und die umsetzung ist rein rechtlich überhaupt nicht strittig bzw. schwierig!!


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*



> Ein wirtschaftlicher schaden der von vornherein in den Kostenrechnungen  des Händlers Kalkuliert ist, ist kein schaden im Gegenteil bei jedem der  nichts zurückschickt freut sich der Händler über zusätzlichen Gewinn.



Wenn man deine Argumentation konsequent zu Ende denkt würde das bedeuten, dass ein Versandhändler bei einer 100%igen Rückläuferquote noch immer einen Gewinn (wenn auch einen geringeren) machen würde. Auch du solltest merken, dass das nicht funktionieren kann.
Nein, auch einkalkulierte Verlust bleiben Verluste, sie sind halt nur in der Gesamtbilanz mit einer bestimmten Wahrscheinlichkeit mit eingerechnet. Sie werden deswegen aber noch lange nicht bei Nichteintreten zu Gewinnen. Der eigentliche Gewinn wird lediglich nicht geschmälert wenn keine Verluste durch Rückläufer entstehen.



> die klamotten die du die kaufst hatten auch teilweise direkten haut  Kontakt wurden auch kurz getragen die siehst du nicht als gebraucht an  bei nem Kopfhörer der viel leichter gereinigt werden kann der ist  plötzlich gebraucht. Das ist und bleibt Heuchellei



Wie hier schon mehrfach gesagt wurde...die Klamotten werden im Laden für wenige Augenblicke anprobiert, unter Aufsicht des Personals. Das ist etwas völlig anderes, als wenn jemand das Zeug 14 Tage bei sich zu Hause hat, es über Tage volschwitzt, damit Sport macht und ich will nicht wissen was für andere Dinge.
Die Klamotten aus dem Laden werden dann einfach heiß desinfizierend gewaschen und gut ist es. Einen Kopfhörer kann ich nicht so einfach in die Waschmaschine stecken. Wenn da einer seine Läuse in die Ohr- und Kopfpolster gerieben hat bleiben die auch da drin. Und dafür gebe ich eben keinen Neupreis aus.



> frage an alle, die geöffnete kopfhörer ecklig finden (damit sage ich  nichts über mich aus, es spielt keine rolle ob ich es auch eklig finde  oder nicht...): wie testet ihr dann kopfhörer?



Ich gehe in meinen bevorzugten HiFi-Laden, der Vorführmodelle bereitstellt. Dort weiß ich, dass die Kopfhörer andere Kunden auf dem Kopf haben, ich werde ja aber nicht das Vorführmodell kaufen.



> Ich finde es komisch wie einige hier überreagieren und sogar von "eins reinhauen" reden und Betrug schreien.



Diese teils aggressiven Äußerungen hier kann ich auch nicht befürworten. Ich schreie hier aber nicht "Betrug!!" oder werfe hier jemandem persönlich eine Straftat vor. Ich sagen ganz einfach, dass das Eingehen eines Kaufvertrages mit dem Hintergedanken, ihn auf keinen Fall einzuhalten, nach meinem Rechtsempfinden ein Betrug gegenüber dem Vertragspartner ist. Vielleicht kennt sich hier ja jemand mit Vertragsrecht aus und kann meine These bestätigen oder als falsch herausstellen.



> Ich finde die Regelung, so wie sie jetzt ist gut.
> Die Meinung, dass man sich gefälligst beim Händler "durchhören" soll,  kann ich nicht teilen. Wenn ich zu einem Händler gehe, mich da durch  eine Fachkraft (rede also nicht von MM und Co.) beraten lasse, finde ich  es ein Unding, wenn man dies in der Absicht nichts zu kaufen macht.



Das stimme ich dir vollkommen zu. Solch ein Verhalten ist gegenüber dem Händler unfair. Man nimmt seinen Service ohne Gegenleistung in Anspruch. Darum kaufe ich aber eben solche Produkte, die nicht vollends objektiv zu beurteilen sind (wie Lautsprecher und Kopfhörer), nicht im Internet sondern beim HiFi-Händler. Bei anderen Produkten, die objektiv beurteilbar sind (wie es für mich z.B. Verstärker, CD-Player und Plattenspieler sind) stütze ich meine Kaufentscheidung auf zahlreiche Tests und Reviews und kaufe sowas dann online, oder bei meinem HiFi-Händler wenn er es im Angebot hat und mir einen guten Service bieten kann.



> ist doch ganz einfach:
> 
> 1. ist man im "stationären" handel, also in normalen geschäften, dann  gibt es rein rechtlich kein umtauschrecht! das beruht allein auf der  tatsache, dass man das entsprechende gerät im laden begutachten kann und  beratung zur verfügung steht. ausnahme machen natürlich die regel und  so sind defekte sachen selbstverständlich umtauschbar (mängelrechte).  sonstige umtausch aktionen geschen aus kulanz oder weil sie zusätzlich  vereinbart wurden (vertragsfreiheit in deutschland!)
> 
> ...



Ich denke diese rechtlichen Aspekte sind klar, es geht hier mehr um den moralischen Gesichtspunkt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*



skuttner schrieb:


> was gibt es da zu urteilen?
> 
> "14-tägige rückgabefrist OHNE ANGABE VON GRÜNDEN"



"zur Ansicht" 
Sinn dieser ganzen Regelung ist, dass man eine Kaufentscheidung nicht aus 500 km Entfernung treffen muss - was wohl mein gutes Recht als Kunde ist. Und um den geht es hier, nicht um den Händler. Der hat durch den Verzicht auf die Ladenkosten schon erhebliche Vorteile gegenüber dem Einzelhandel, da kann man an anderer Stelle verlangen, dass er dem Kunden wenigstens Ersatz für die entfallenden Möglichkeiten bietet.
Wer mit der Kamera in Urlaub fährt, macht eindeutig etwas anderes. (z.B. sich den Urlaub kaputt. Ich würde mir nicht einmal eine Kamera von Bekannten leihen, weil es einfach unschön ist, wenn die dann einen Kratzer kriegt - aber die ganze Zeit darauf zu achten, dass das Ding in einem Zustand bleibt, in dem der Händler nicht auf Wertminderung pochen kann?? Da verzichte ich lieber auf Bilder)

In diesem Zusammenhang würde ich auch sagen: Es hängt ganz stark vom Produkt ab.
Wenn jemand 10 CPUs bestellt, um sich das oc-stärkste Exemplar rauszusuchen, dann ist das definitiv inakzeptabel. Überhaupt lässt sich bei CPU/Mainboard/RAM schon sehr darüber streiten, ob es überhaupt irgendwas zu testen geben könnte, denn deren Eigenschaften lassen sich nun wirklich 1:1 bei Herstellern und in Tests nachlesen. Bei allem, was das subjektive Empfinden betrifft (z.B. Lärm macht - oder Ton machen soll), sieht das anders aus. Hier ist jedes Gehör anders und ich muss selbst testen können, was ICH davon halte. Gerade im HiFi-Bereich ist es nunmal vielerorts so, dass 90% der Bevölkerung die Unterschiede zwischen 300 € und 30000 € nicht einmal wahrnimmt, wenn man sie nicht explizirt darauf hinweist - also ist es wohl gerechtfertigt, selbst zu gucken, wie man den Unterschied empfindet und ob er einem das wert ist. Da sind dann ggf. auch mehrere Bestellungen nötig und ehe man bei einem Händler 6 mal bestellt und zurückgibt, sollte man lieber einmal 10 bestellen und 9 zurückschicken. Sonst hat der nämlich durch Aufwand und Versand mehr Verluste, als durch ggf. gebrochene Siegel.
Pflicht ist in dem Fall natürlich, dass das ganze in bestmöglichem Zustand zurückgeht. Ich hab mir kürzlich nacheinander drei HP ZR24w kommen lassen (Monitore sind mit Pixelfehler, Netzteilbrummen, Backlightverteilung und in dem Fall Farbstich auch so ein Produkt, wo man das individuelle Exemplar testen muss, ehe man weiß, was man kriegt) und abgesehen vom einmal aufgeschnittenen Klebestreifen sollte man dem ersten nicht angesehen haben, dass er schon mal getestet wurde - von der Eintütung aller Kabel bis hin zum Schutzzettel alles an seinem Platz. Das Ding war definitiv neuwertiger, als der zweite, als er bei mir ankam (der deswegen auch promt zurückging - wenn ein Händler extra B-Ware vergünstigt anbietet, dann er soll er sie mir nicht zum überdurchschnittlichen Vollpreis zuschicken).


P.S.:
Da das kein Hifi-exklusives Thema ist, verschiebe ich es mal nach Hardware allgemein.


----------



## Rizoma (5. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Es ist ja auch nicht so, als hätte der Gesetzgeber nicht an Wertminderungen gedacht. Die müssen sehr wohl ersetzt werden, wenn die Prüfung unverhältnismäßige Wertminderungen hervorgerufen hat.
> 
> Wenn da nicht das Problem der Anspruchsstellung und - durchsetzung wäre.



Und ab diesen punkt scheiden sich die Geister wenn nen Siegel gebrochen ist das Produkt nach einigen leuten hier b-ware oder Gebraucht, aber wen das Produkt noch in 1a zustand sehe ich keine Wertminderung. Da sich die Produkteigenschaften nicht verändern (er ist technisch, optisch und vom klang her genau so wie vor dem öffnen der Packung) warum sollte dieses Produkt dann als B-ware oder Gebraucht bezeichnen? Die leute die hier so auf umbedingt orginal versigelt bestehen gehen nur davon aus, das jemand das teil in den 14-tagen 24/7 benutzt was aber selten der Fall ist es ist eine Ausnahme wenn mal jemand dabei ist der für die Probezeit nen kostenloses Produkt braucht.



> Scheinbar in einem Bereich der mit dem hier nichts zu tun hat sonst würdest du nicht so nen Mist schreiben


Was für nen Stuss erzählst du da hast du überhaupt irgend was mit Einzelhandel zu tun? Wenn ja mach die Lehre bitte nochmal. Es ist vollkommen irrelevant ob es sich hier um nen Headset, ne Hose oder oder Zubehör für dein Auto handelt.



> Ich hab nie gesagt das angezogene Klamotten toll sind. Die Klamotten  wurden ja im Laden nur ein paar minuten genutzt bei 14 Tage  rückgaberecht weiß ich weder wer die genutzt hat, noch wie lang oder ob  er schön mit den Fingern in der Hose war und dann das Headset abgesetzt  hat weil sein XXX-Film zuende war...


Hier ist wieder der fall den ich angesprochen habe du bist eier der Menschen die vom schlimmsten Fall ausgehen was aber sehr selten ist. die Chance das du nen Headset in die Hand bekommst wo der Vorbesteller das Ding mit nen Porno getestet hat sehr viel geringer als das du ne Hose bei ner Modekette anprobierst wo der letzte kurz bevor er sie probierte auf Toilette war und seine Pfoten nicht gewaschen hat.



> SO ist es eben nicht, die meisten verlangen eine ungeöffnete Packung und  wenn sie schon auf ist wollen sie sofort Rabatt, egal ob das Ding da  drin schon mal draußen war oder nicht, so ist das leider im  Hardwarebussiness, tut mir leid wenn du dich da nich so gut auskennst,  ich tu es jedenfalls schon.


Auch hier widerspreche ich aus Erfahrung. Wenn du in einem Geschäft arbeitest wo dies der Fall ist solltet ihr euch evtl. mal fragen warum es bei euch die Kunden machen und bei anderen nicht.

Aber wie man aus euren Post die man hier so liest eindeutig heraus liest ist nicht das ihr euch Ekelt sondern wohl eher das ihr angst habt das ihr durch eine schon geöffnete Verpackung, irgend welche Nachteile habt, was aber selten so ist weil der Händler für seine Ware die er verkauft in Form der Gewährleistung ein stehen muss!



> Wenn man deine Argumentation konsequent zu Ende denkt würde das  bedeuten, dass ein Versandhändler bei einer 100%igen Rückläuferquote  noch immer einen Gewinn (wenn auch einen geringeren) machen würde. Auch  du solltest merken, dass das nicht funktionieren kann.
> Nein, auch einkalkulierte Verlust bleiben Verluste, sie sind halt nur in  der Gesamtbilanz mit einer bestimmten Wahrscheinlichkeit mit  eingerechnet. Sie werden deswegen aber noch lange nicht bei  Nichteintreten zu Gewinnen. Der eigentliche Gewinn wird lediglich nicht  geschmälert wenn keine Verluste durch Rückläufer entstehen.


Wenn der Händler 100% Rückläuferquote hat soll er dicht machen das gibt es nicht!



> Wie hier schon mehrfach gesagt wurde...die Klamotten werden im Laden für  wenige Augenblicke anprobiert, unter Aufsicht des Personals. Das ist  etwas völlig anderes, als wenn jemand das Zeug 14 Tage bei sich zu Hause  hat, es über Tage volschwitzt, damit Sport macht und ich will nicht  wissen was für andere Dinge.


Hmm bitte nene mir deinen Klamottengeschäft da muss auf jeden Kunden nen Verkäufer kommen das da jeder Kunde beraten wird und überwacht wird.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*



> Wenn der Händler 100% Rückläuferquote hat soll er dicht machen das gibt es nicht!



Was hat das mit der Argumentation zu tun? Ich habe nur deiner Argumentation widersprochen, das kalkulierte Verluste keine Verluste wären, sondern bei Nichteintreten zu zusätzlichen Gewinnen werden. Und das ist nunmal völlig falsch.



> Hmm bitte nene mir deinen Klamottengeschäft da muss auf jeden Kunden nen  Verkäufer kommen das da jeder Kunde beraten wird und überwacht wird.



Ich glaube nicht, dass es hier irgendjemanden außer dir interessiert wo ich meine Kleidung kaufe. Wir sollten mal zum eigentlichen Thema zurück kommen. Es geht in diesem Thema, nicht darum, wie sich wer vor geöffneten Produkten ekelt. Sondern es geht darum, ob es (moralisch) richtig ist, sich 10 Produkte zum Testen zu bestellen, obwohl man vorher genau weiß, dass man maximal eines behält und den Rest zurücksschickt.


----------



## PEG96 (5. August 2011)

BTW wenn ein Produkt schon geöffnet ist, ist es als gebraucht bzw. B-Ware zu kennzeichnen, da ist es mir egal, ob es gut behandelt wurde, neu ist neu, gebraucht ist gebraucht. 

So nun aber zurück zum Thema.


----------



## mf_Jade (5. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*



Rizoma schrieb:


> Was für nen Stuss erzählst du da hast du überhaupt irgend was mit Einzelhandel zu tun? Wenn ja mach die Lehre bitte nochmal. Es ist vollkommen irrelevant ob es sich hier um nen Headset, ne Hose oder oder Zubehör für dein Auto handelt.



Du scheinst es nicht verstehen zu wollen, es ist eben NICHT egal was das für ein Produkt ist. Mainboardkartons zum Beispiel sind immer offen, die haben keinerlei Versiegelung und hier interessiert es den Kunden nicht ob das Ding offen ist oder nicht. Bei Grafikkarten heult jeder rum das die offen ist und warum und schreien: GEBRAUCHTWARE! Ist nunmal so, jeder der im Hardwaresektor arbeitet kann dir das bestätigen und da du das offensichtlich nicht weißt hast du entweder keine Ahnung oder passt nicht auf.



Rizoma schrieb:


> Hier ist wieder der fall den ich angesprochen habe du bist eier der Menschen die vom schlimmsten Fall ausgehen was aber sehr selten ist. die Chance das du nen Headset in die Hand bekommst wo der Vorbesteller das Ding mit nen Porno getestet hat sehr viel geringer als das du ne Hose bei ner Modekette anprobierst wo der letzte kurz bevor er sie probierte auf Toilette war und seine Pfoten nicht gewaschen hat.



Ich gehe natürlich vom worst case aus. Ist doch logisch. Sorry das ich kein Blümchenpflückender optimist bin der nach Schmetterlingen suchend durch die Welt hüpft und sagt alles ist schön alles ist toll...



Rizoma schrieb:


> Auch hier widerspreche ich aus Erfahrung. Wenn du in einem Geschäft arbeitest wo dies der Fall ist solltet ihr euch evtl. mal fragen warum es bei euch die Kunden machen und bei anderen nicht.


Deine Erfahrungen scheinst du bei KIK gesammelt zu haben, in der Hardwarebranche ist es auf jeden Fall nicht so, Punkt aus.



Rizoma schrieb:


> Aber wie man aus euren Post die man hier so liest eindeutig heraus liest ist nicht das ihr euch Ekelt sondern wohl eher das ihr angst habt das ihr durch eine schon geöffnete Verpackung, irgend welche Nachteile habt, was aber selten so ist weil der Händler für seine Ware die er verkauft in Form der Gewährleistung ein stehen muss!



Das der Händler hier mit der Gewährleistung haftet ist logisch aber ich will keine Gewährleistung in anspruch nehmen müssen nur weil der Vorbesitzer die Grafikkarte die er 14 Tage getestet hat bis zur Unendlichkeit übertaktet hat...


----------



## _PeG_ (6. August 2011)

ok, dann nochmal aus moralischer sicht:
wenn es gesetzlich erlaubt ist, dann braucht man auch moralisch keine bedenken zu haben, denn dieser option wurde dem käufer entweder extra vom gesetzgeber gewährt oder eben auch verwehrt.. 

(ist aber “nur“ die ansicht eines jura studenten, der für das studium recht schnell sein gewissen fast abgelegt hat und sich objektiv auf das gesetz stützen darf und muss)


----------



## Herbboy (6. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*

An sich sollte diese Rücksende-Regelung dazu da sein, dass man die Ware so begutachten kann, wie man es im Laden tun würde, um dort dann die Kaufentscheidung zu treffen. Vor allem bei Kleidung halt => muss man nunmal idR anprobieren, anders geht es kaum. Jetzt kann man sich natürlich drüber streiten, ab welchem Maße des "Ausprobierens" es schon deutlich mehr ist, als man im Laden ausprobieren würde... ^^


----------



## EnergyCross (6. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*



Nightcrosser schrieb:


> Dagegen bei Grafikkarten, *Fernsehern* oder sonstigem, was man halt nicht
> grad am Körper trägt, sollte man vorher schon genau wissen was man möchte.
> Würde jetzt z.B. nie 2 Fernseher bestellen und einen dann zurückschicken.


 

für fernsehr oder pc monitore geh ich in einen elektro markt, schaue mir da die dinger an und wenn mich einer optisch sowie technisch anspricht merke ich mir den namen oder schreib ihn auf und kauf ihn dann eventuell günstiger im internet 

ich habe bisher noch nicht das rückgaberecht genutzt, wobei ich mir demnächst kopfhörer kaufen will und dazu eventuell es benutze. jedoch nicht mit 10 oder mehr, sondern habe mir schon 3-4 rausgesucht und die werd ich testen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*

"" ist das garantiert nicht, wenn du den Einzelhandel bescheißt.


----------



## EnergyCross (7. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*

warum soll das bescheißen sein? 

ich komme ja in den laden um mich zum informieren, wo ich letztendlich mein gerät kaufe ist doch immernoch meine sache.
ich seh das nicht als betrug/beschiss, du schaust dich doch auch bestimmt erst um ob du ein günstigeres gerät findest oder kaufst du gleich im ersten laden/inet shop egal wie viel das kostet?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*

Wenn ich auf der Suche nach dem günstigsten Preis bin, nutze ich einen Preisvergleich und gut ist.
Du nimmst eine Service-Leistung eines Händlers in Anspruch (Ladengeschäft, Vorhalt von Geräten, Möglichkeit Geräte in Augenschein zu nehmen), bis dann aber nicht bereit, für diesen Service auch zu zahlen, sondern suchst dir einen anderen Händler, der niedrigere Preise hat, eben weil er diesen Service nicht anbietet


----------



## riedochs (7. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*



Lolm@n schrieb:


> Das selbe sind die die 10 CPU's bestellen und dann den besten nehmen -.-


 
Ist bei vielen Usern nachzulesen dass diese das ok finden. Das ist Betrug am Händler und am nächsten Kunden, vor allem wenn man die CPUs übertaktet und der nächste User die Suppe dann auslöffeln kann, bzw. den Schaden hat. 

Aber das sage ich schon seit Jahren und werde von den Betrügern auch genau so lange schon dafür angefeindet.

Wenn sich ein Händler die Mühe machen wurde die 9 CPUs die zurück kommen überprüfen zu lassen und dann jede übertaktete CPU, nämlich die 9, dem Kunden in Rechnung stellen würde wäre da schnell Schluss mit der Praxis.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "zur Ansicht"
> Wenn jemand 10 CPUs bestellt, um sich das oc-stärkste Exemplar rauszusuchen, dann ist das definitiv inakzeptabel.



Das ist schleicht und ergreifen Betrug und eigentlich sollte man wenn jemand sowas in einem Forum auch noch angeberisch verbreitet direkt Anzeige erstatten.




EnergyCross schrieb:


> warum soll das bescheißen sein?
> 
> ich komme ja in den laden um mich zum informieren, wo ich letztendlich mein gerät kaufe ist doch immernoch meine sache.
> ich seh das nicht als betrug/beschiss, du schaust dich doch auch bestimmt erst um ob du ein günstigeres gerät findest oder kaufst du gleich im ersten laden/inet shop egal wie viel das kostet?



Ganz einfach, der Lokale Händler muss schließlich die Ausstellungsgeräte und das Personal bezahlen. Aber sich wundern wenn immer mehr kleine Läden dicht machen weil es sich nicht mehr lohnt. Wer Beratung will muss auch bereit sein diese zu bezahlen. Ich hätte bei meinem Plasma auch 150 Euro sparen können, aber die Beratung beim lokalen Händler war mir das wert, wobei da oft ja noch mehr Service mit dabei ist. Mein Händler hat angeliefert, aufgebaut angeschlossen und stellt mir Falle eines Defekts ein kostenloses Leihgerät bei der Abholung meines TVs zur Verfügung.

Das sind mir die 150 Euro wert.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf der Suche nach dem günstigsten Preis bin, nutze ich einen Preisvergleich und gut ist.
> Du nimmst eine Service-Leistung eines Händlers in Anspruch (Ladengeschäft, Vorhalt von Geräten, Möglichkeit Geräte in Augenschein zu nehmen), bis dann aber nicht bereit, für diesen Service auch zu zahlen, sondern suchst dir einen anderen Händler, der niedrigere Preise hat, eben weil er diesen Service nicht anbietet



Richtig.


----------



## mf_Jade (7. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*

Ich bin für sowas zu oldschool. Bei Kopfhörern informier ich mich online welche gut sind. Kauf mir dann die die mir im Test gefallen. Damit bin ich bisher gut gefahren. Wenn was schlechtes dabei ist hat man halt Pech. Diese zurückschickpolitik schadet nur dem Einzelhandel, mehr nicht. Wer sich nicht sicher ist soll einfach im Laden kaufen und dort den Mehrpreis zahlen, dafür kriegt man ja auch ne gute Beratung und guten Service. Wer weiß was er will soll online kaufen. 14 Tage sind eh viel zu viel, 7 hätten es genauso getan.

Ich versteh nicht warum das so schwer zu regeln ist...


----------



## Nightcrosser (7. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*

Du bestellst dir also einen Kopfhörer und wenn der dir nicht gefällt
(was bei Kopfhörern bezüglich Tragekomfort und Klang völlig subjektiv ist), dann behälst du ihn?
Morgen ist auch Weihnachten. Ich glaube manche wären auch für Steinigung, falls einer
Super Mario Land nicht besitzt und aufm Emulator spielt.

Soll der Versandhandel aufhören Hifi zu verkaufen, dann spriesen die Läden um die Ecke
wieder ausm Boden.


----------



## Malkav85 (7. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*

Ich selbst habe bisher noch nie Sachen bestellt in Mengen und dann "die Beste" rausgesucht. Besonders bei kleineren Händlern sehe ich das als wirtschaftlichen Schaden an. Es gibt hier in Deutschland mittlerweile so viele HiFi / PC und Media Markt Läden, das man seinen Hintern doch mal herausbequemen kann um selbst seine Produkte die man kaufen möchte zu testen.


----------



## tobsel88 (8. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*

Finde sowas eigentlich schwachsinn denn wen man sich vorher gut Informiert ist es eigentlich ausgeschlossen das man was erhält was überhaupt nicht passt.


----------



## Pokerclock (8. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*

Ein paar Links, die zum Thema passen und ich nicht vorenthalten möchte:

FAQ: Neue Widerrufsbelehrung 2011 » shopbetreiber-blog.de

Online-Händler klagen über Missbrauch beim Widerrufsrecht » shopbetreiber-blog.de


----------



## Herbboy (8. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*



tobsel88 schrieb:


> Finde sowas eigentlich schwachsinn denn wen man sich vorher gut Informiert ist es eigentlich ausgeschlossen das man was erhält was überhaupt nicht passt.


  "ausgeschlossen" ist auch Unsinn. Natürlich kann es sein, dass der hochgelobte LCD einem persönlich dann doch nicht gefällt, oder dass man mit der Bedienung eines Handys einfach nicht klarkommt, oder dass die neue Grafikkarte zwar von der Länge her passt, aber es wegen anderer Dinge dann doch nicht passt. Und das allerbeste Beispiel ist eben Kleidung oder Schuhen - die will man erstens auch mal in Natura sehen, weil man nur da die Farben beuteilen kann, und zweitens MUSS man die anprobieren, außer vlt. bei nem TShirt, wenn man Größe L hat, gerne eher "locker" trägt und daher sowieso immer XL bestellt...  aber selbst identische Jeans-Modelle muss man anprobieren: ich hab eine Jeans Größe W33 und L34, die wunderbar passt und die ich ohne Aufwand locker zumachen kann. Ich habe die gleiche Jeans dann nen Monat später erneut gekauft: die hab ich um mind 3-4cm nicht zubekommen ^^


----------



## mf_Jade (8. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*

Ich versteh nicht das hier mit Klamotten verglichen wird. Das ist was komplett anderes und kann nicht für den Vergleich genommen werden. Größe 28 bei C&A ist nunmal nicht Größe 28 bei H&M und das ist das Problem, man kann sich nicht auf die Angaben vom Hersteller verlassen. 800Mhz sind aber bei Sparkle, Leadtek, Asus und sogar bei MSI und ASROCK 800Mhz egal wie man es wendet.


----------



## skuttner (8. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*



mf_Jade schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht das hier mit Klamotten verglichen wird. Das ist was komplett anderes und kann nicht für den Vergleich genommen werden. Größe 28 bei C&A ist nunmal nicht Größe 28 bei H&M und das ist das Problem, man kann sich nicht auf die Angaben vom Hersteller verlassen. 800Mhz sind aber bei Sparkle, Leadtek, Asus und sogar bei MSI und ASROCK 800Mhz egal wie man es wendet.


 
und bei kopfhörern ist die ganze sache dann NOCHMAL komplizierter als bei der kleidung...


----------



## Herbboy (8. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*



mf_Jade schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht das hier mit Klamotten verglichen wird. Das ist was komplett anderes und kann nicht für den Vergleich genommen werden. Größe 28 bei C&A ist nunmal nicht Größe 28 bei H&M und das ist das Problem, man kann sich nicht auf die Angaben vom Hersteller verlassen. 800Mhz sind aber bei Sparkle, Leadtek, Asus und sogar bei MSI und ASROCK 800Mhz egal wie man es wendet.


 
Es ging hier allgemein um das Widerrufsrecht, und weil zB Tobsel meinte "_Finde sowas eigentlich schwachsinn denn wen man sich vorher gut Informiert ist es eigentlich ausgeschlossen das man was erhält was überhaupt nicht passt_" darf man da ja wohl Gegenbeispiele bringen, und Kleidung ist das absolut klassisch, weil an sich diese ganze Rücksende-Regelung vor allem wegen so was wie Kleidung erst richtig verankert wurde: man sollte zu Hause die Ware so probieren können, wie im Laden. Zudem sollte das auch mal klarstellen, dass es bei der Regelung nicht nur um Elektronik geht: immer wieder lese/höre ich "Elektroartikel kann man immer 14 Tage zurückgeben", was Unsinn ist, da es erstens JEDER Artikel ist und nicht nur Elektronikartikel (außer verderbliche oder Verbrauchsware), und zweitens NUR wenn er per Versand bestellt wurde.

Aber wie gesagt: auch bei Elektronikartikeln wie zB bei Grafikkarten kann es sein, dass man eine bestellt und die einem zB zu laut ist, OBWOHL einige andere User meinten, dass die o.k sei, oder dass die Karte eben ganz knapp nicht ins Gehäuse passt, oder dass man entgegen Bekundungen anderer User dann doch ein zu schwaches Netzteil hat usw. Oder dass Du einen neuen LCD bestellst, der zwar sehr gut bewertet wird, aber dann im Vergleich doch nicht so viel besser ist wie Dein alter, als dass Du deswegen 1000€ zahlen würdest usw.


Bei ner CPU oder RAM wiederum ist es an sich klar, dass man da nicht erst "testen" muss, ob das passt oder einem "gefällt". OC Potential im Ruhe testen wäre dann so, als würde man bei Kleidung erstmal testen, wie die kleidung sich vollgeschwitzt anfühlt und wie die nach 5 mal Waschen aussieht...  Nur: man kann ja nicht für jede Produktsparte dann wieder eigene Regelungen treffen, das wäre auch Unsinn und würde Verwirrung bringen.


----------



## mf_Jade (8. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*

Das ist ja ein Einzelfall, es geht ja um das http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&c...Eo3esgbdm-kQ&ved=0CCYQBSgA&q=exzessiv&spell=1exzessive ausprobieren von 10 Modellen und mehr. Das mal ne Grafikkarte nicht passt ist halt mal so aber extra mehrere Modelle bestellen und gezielt aussuchen finde ich unter aller Sau.



> und bei kopfhörern ist die ganze sache dann NOCHMAL komplizierter als bei der kleidung...



Find ich nicht. Ich hatte bisher immer guten Klang obwohl ich nie Probe gehört hab und ich hatte schon vieeele Headsets^^


----------



## Herbboy (8. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*



mf_Jade schrieb:


> Das mal ne Grafikkarte nicht passt ist halt mal so aber extra mehrere Modelle bestellen und gezielt aussuchen finde ich unter aller Sau.


  Ich auch, hab nie was anderes behauptet - ich hab nur gesagt, dass es gute Gründe für die allgemeine Regelung gibt  

Richtig dreist sind dann die, die sich auch noch beschweren, wenn sie wegen zB beschädigter Verpackung oder Kratzern usw. oder sogar bei zB Druckern, mit denen die dann auch schon gedruckt haben usw. einen Abschlag zahlen sollen, nachdem sie aus einem Dutzend bestellten Artikeln ausgewählt haben.


----------



## mf_Jade (8. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*

Oh ja, das sind mir die liebsten. Aber auch die die online probieren und im Laden sich aufregen wenn die Schachtel auf ist. Da könnt ich sie über den Tresen ziehen, wenn ich nur dürfte...


----------



## rebel4life (10. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*

10 Stück auf einmal? Ich würde anfragen ob man vieleicht Muster irgendwo ausleihen könnte. Aber auf die Idee von z.B. Lautpsrechern gleich 10 paar gleichzeitig zu bestellen wäre ich gar nicht gekommen, denn das ist ne wahnsinnige Arbeit die Teile a) in die Bude zu schleppen und b) das auch noch ohne jegliche Gebrauchsspuren, denn wenn ich von einem Produkt nur so halb überzeugt bin, dann lass ich gerne noch die Schutzfolie drauf sofern möglich, damit der Händler das Teil direkt weiter verkaufen kann und keine Kratzer drinnen hat. Bei Lautsprechern gibt es aber kaum Schutzfolien. Macht man das 2x, dann sieht sich der Händler nicht mehr im Stande, einen als Kunden zu beliefern. 


Es gibt aber noch was schlimmeres:

Man kauft DSLR für 1000€ bei Amazon, fährt 2 Wochen in den Urlaub und schickt die Kamera dann wieder zurück (haben ja 30 Tage), es gibt einige, die das machen und sowas ist beschissen, denn es bestand nicht die Absicht das Gerät zu behalten.


----------



## Niza (10. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*

Ich finde sowas nicht richtig 
Man hat sich vorher informiert und entscheidet sich dann für ein Produkt
Zum Notfall fragt man hier im Forum nach wie es ja auch viele Machen 
Um Fehlkäufe zu vermeiden


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Man kauft DSLR für 1000€ bei Amazon, fährt 2 Wochen in den Urlaub und schickt die Kamera dann wieder zurück (haben ja 30 Tage), es gibt einige, die das machen und sowas ist beschissen, denn es bestand nicht die Absicht das Gerät zu behalten.


 Gegen so was würde es (zumindest bei Geräten, die dafür technisch geeignet sind) helfen, wenn die Nutzung des Gerätes intern gespeichert wird. Also: die Cams speichern, wie lange sie benutzt wurden und/oder wieviele Bilder damit gemacht wurden. Wenn dann mehr als ich sag mal 50 Bilder gemacht wurden oder die Cam länger als 30 Min an war, gibt es einen Abschlag von 1%, bei mehr als zB 200 Bildern dann 5% usw. - der Abschlag halt in Prozent und nicht in Euro (wobei da sicher eine Mindestsumme sinnvoll wäre von zB 5€) - dann überlegen sich das solche Widerrufsrecht-Parasiten (also Leute, die das Produkt intensiv über eine kurze Dauer nutzen und schon wissen, dass sie es eh zurückgeben) vielleicht doch mit der Bestellung  Und wer wirklich ehrlich eine Cam nur ausprobieren will, dies aber sehr intensiv, der zahlt dann sicher auch gerne zB 10€, wenn er bei einer 1000€-Cam sichergehen will und sie intensiver testet. zB bei Druckern wird es ja mit Sicherheit so sein, dass man da einen Abschlag zahlt, sobald die Patronen drin sind - der Drucker ist dann ja eindeutig "gebraucht" worden. 

Selbst bei Saturn wurde mir der Kauf mehrerer "Kandidaten" mal angeboten: ich hatte mir online 3 Cams rausgesucht, war zu 90% sicher, welche von den drei es werden soll. Ich bin dann zu Saturn, um die mir vor Ort anzuschauen, denn manchmal merkt man was nerviges erst beim anfassen. Ich wollte die dann auch dort kaufen, wenn sie nicht viel teurer als online ist. Im Saturn nahm ich dann auch meine favorisierte Cam, aber der Verkäfer schlug mir sogar vor, dass ich alle drei nehmen könne und die zwei "schlechten" wieder zurückbringen kann ^^ Ich hab darauf aber dann verzichtet und direkt die eine genommen (die btw 10% billiger war als online ^^ )

Dass man 2-3 Modelle vergleicht TROTZ vorheriger Recherche im Internet ist aber an sich noch o.k., da man trotz Tests und Beratung in vielen Fällen nie GANZ sicher sein kann. Klar: einen absoluten Fehlkauf kann man zu 99% ausschließen, aber wenn 2-3 Produkte ähnlich sind und gleichviel kosten oder das eine etwas mehr kostet und man wissen will, ob es sich lohnt... dann wird es halt schwer. Ich persönlich bestelle aber lieber EIN Produkt, welches ich mir vorher rausgesucht hab, und FALLS mir das nicht gefällt oder es eine Macke zB bei der Bedienung hat, sende ich es zurück - ist bisher aber erst 2 mal vorgekommen: ein Kopfhörer für meinen MP3-Player, der 3 mal so teuer war wie mein bisher genutzer, aber total dumpf und mies klang (obwohl von Käufern toll bewertet) und einen LCD-TV, bei dem es aber beinah schon eher ein Defekt war (sichtbare helle Stellen bei dunklem Bild) - da wusste ich dann nicht: reklamieren oder widerrufen? ich habe dann widerrufen mit dem Hinweis, dass ich nicht weiß, ob diese hellen Stellen noch im Rahmen der normalen Produktstreeung sind oder es schon ein Defekt sein könnte.

Aber auch an Leute mit wenig Zeit sollte man denken: nicht jeder ist - wie viele hier - mehrfach die Woche in einem Forum unterwegs. Mein bester Kumpel ist 12 Std am Tag in seiner Kanzlei und hat Frau+2 Kinder - der hättte auf vieles Bock, aber ganz sicher nicht darauf, nur wegen einer neuen Fotokamera stundenlang nach Tests, Meinungen und Foren zu suchen. Der hat nicht mal Zeit, um sich halbwegs mit dem Internet zu beschäftigen, zB als ich für ihn einen Drucker gesucht hab: der hat mich angeschaut wie ein Auto, als ich eine Preissuchmaschine aufrief und dort die Preise 20% unterhalb derer waren, die er bei seiner "Recherche" (Prospekte aus umliegenden Läden und "sogar" vom Metro, wo er als Selbständiger einkaufen "darf" ) vorgefunden hatte... Er würde auch erstmal 2 URLAUBSTage brauchen, um überhaupt rauszufiltern, wo es passende und gute Foren gibt, in denen man fragen könnte - bei normalen Arbeitswochen bräuchte er Wochen dafür...  Und insbesondere was die Erfahrung in Sachen Recherche angeht ist es eben bei der Mehrzahl der Bevölkerung ähnlich, selbst wenn die mehr Zeit haben: viele kennen sich einfach nicht aus und wüßten gar nicht, wo man sich verlässlich informiert - man darf nicht immer vom "jungen" Internetuser ausgehen, der den halben Tag im Netz verbringt und innerhalb von 2 Stunden alle relevanten Tests und Meinungen für die Wahl eines Produktes beisammen hat  

Aber die, die dann 10 Artikel bestellen, sind natürlich "Freaks" - die wissen GANZ genau, wie man sich vorher informieren könnte, und machen es dann trotzdem so...


----------



## rebel4life (10. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*

Dieses Speichern der Auslösungen macht fast jede Kamera die etwas mehr kann. 

Selbst meine kleine SX200IS kann das.


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Dieses Speichern der Auslösungen macht fast jede Kamera die etwas mehr kann.
> 
> Selbst meine kleine SX200IS kann das.



gut, dann sollten die Händler halt eine AGB machen, die auch als Hinweis beim Produkt groß zu sehen ist, dass bei Nutzung pro zB 50 Bilder 5€ gebühr anfallen ab einer Bilderzahl von 100 oder so


----------



## rebel4life (10. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*

In der Regel nicht haltbar. 

Das ganze Rechtssystem braucht ne Überarbeitung.


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*

Warum ist das nicht haltbar? Das ist doch der Beweis dafür, dass die Ware nicht nur - was ja an sich der Grund für das Widerrufsrecht bei Versandware war - so begutachtet wurde, wie man sie auch im Laden begutachten könnte ^^  und bei GebrauchsSPUREN wäre das ja schließlich sowieso legitim - warum dann nicht bei erwiesenem intensivem Gebrauch?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*

In Deutschland kannst du nicht einfach deinen eigenen Rechtsraumschaffen. Im Zweifelsfall müsste ein Gericht darüber entscheiden, wieviele Aufnahmen zuviel sind, um noch als normaler Testbetrieb durchzugehen - das kann der Händler nicht abschließend selbst definieren. Imho würde es auch praktisch keinen Sinn machen, nach Aufnahmezahlen zu gehen. Wenn dann eher Nutzungstage. Denn wer sich z.B. im Urlaub ein bißchen zurückhält, kommt auch mit 100-150 Aufnahmen hin (hey: Früher haben mal 2x36 gereicht  ). Die zieht ein Modefotograf in weniger als einem Shooting durch - und er wird die Kamera sicherlich auch noch mit einem zweiten Motiv testen möchten.


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*

Der Modefotograf = Profi wird dann aber "gerne" zb 20€ Abschlag zahlen, wenn er damit verhindert, eine doch nicht so gute Cam zu erwischen.  Oft leihen die sich sogar sicher eine Cam ganz offiziell aus zum testen. Und wenn einer wiederum im Urlaub echt nur 100 Stück macht und es auch schafft, keinen Gebrauchsspuren zu hinterlassen: gut, dann hat er sie ja auch nicht wirklich richtig "abgenutzt", und der nächste Käufer hat keinen echten Nachteil. 


Nutzungstage geht aber noch schlechter, denn dann würde man ja die bestrafen, die einfach keine Zeit hatten, das Paket möglichst schnell zurückzusenden...  und mit den Nutzungstagen widerspricht auch komplett dem Gesetz, weil das eben 14 Tage vorsieht - einen Abschlag für eine nachgewiesene Nutzung durch Gebrauchsspuren ist aber ist ja zulässig. Oder redest Du jetzt von einer Recherche, an wievielen Tagen das Gerät WIRKLICH genutzt wurde, also be ner Cam: an wieviele Tagen je mind ein Foto gemacht wurde, und wenn das dann zB mehr als 7 tage sind => Abschlagszahlung? ^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*

Jup, ich meine Nutzungstage, nicht "Tage zu Hause gehabt". Z.B. bei einer Kamera sollte man innerhalb von 3 Tagen Test entscheiden können, ob man sie will (oder zumindest so weit, ob sie z.B. 10 € für einen weiteren Tag Test wert wäre) - aber an nur drei Tagen im Urlaub fotografieren können, ist blöd.
Die 3 Tage kann man innerhalb der 14-Tage Periode hinlegen, wo man will. Und 14 Tage braucht man imho echt. Nicht alles kann man abends in den eigenen vier Wänden testen. Wenn dann mal wieder merkwürdiger Weise den gesamten Freitag keine Klingel zu hören war, man Samstag Nachmittag (nachdem die Filiale zu hat) einen Abholschein von Freitag im Briefkasten findet und Mo-Fr tagsüber arbeiten muss, dann sind schon 8 Tage vergangen, ehe man das Produkt das erste Mal in die Hand nimmt).


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*

Ich ziehe es daher vor solche Aktionen mit meinen favorisierenden Händlern zu machen, dort kann man mitunter die Geschäftszeiten ausser Kraft setzen. Auch bekomme ich dort die Infos bei geöffneter Verpackung, und kann entscheidn ob ich zugreife oder nicht


----------



## HonK (11. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*

Also ich finde es nicht in Ordnung, wenn Personen sich X Artikel bestellen, mit dem Hintergrund nur eines zu behalten...
Wie hier auch schon mehrfach erwähnt wurde, sind Händler nicht blöde und kalkulieren das ganze in die Preise mit ein, was wieder zu höheren Preisen für die Verbraucher führt.

Wenn man die Zeit hat, 10 Geräte zu testen, kann man sich auch einfach vorher entsprechend schlau machen und NUR das Favorisierte bestellen.
Sollte dies dann nicht den Erwatungen entsprechen, kann man es immernoch zurück schicken, ohne das der Händler 9 weitere Artikel als B-Ware oder ähnliches anbieten muss.
Auf die Masse bezogen würd ich mal glatt behaupten ist dies Wirtschaftlicherer für den Händler, als wenn jemand sich - die hier schon öfters erwähnten - 10 Geräte bestellt, mit der dem Hintergedanken sowieso nur 1 zu behalten.


----------



## Pokerclock (11. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Warum ist das nicht haltbar? Das ist doch der Beweis dafür, dass die Ware nicht nur - was ja an sich der Grund für das Widerrufsrecht bei Versandware war - so begutachtet wurde, wie man sie auch im Laden begutachten könnte ^^  und bei GebrauchsSPUREN wäre das ja schließlich sowieso legitim - warum dann nicht bei erwiesenem intensivem Gebrauch?



Du wirst derartige konkrete Zahlen in einer AGB niemals finden. In aller Regel wird das als benachteiligende Beschränkung des §312e BGB im Rahmen der Inhaltskontrolle nach §307 BGB ausgelegt. Sprich die AGB wird abmahnfähig und entsprechend teuer für den Verwender.


----------



## Jamrock (11. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*

So oft wie man sich Kopfhörer kauft finde ich kann man sich in seiner Umgebung nach Hifi läden umschauen und dort mal Probieren. Wenn man nichts findet kann man ja auch mal seine beiden Favorieten oder auch 3 im Internet bestellen, aber 10 Stück oder 5 finde ich einfach nur unfair sowohl dem Händler als auch dem Getztesgeber über, da das Recht nicht für solche Zwecke gedacht ist


----------



## Bierseppi (11. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*

Ich finde dass es ein  bisschen fies dem Händler gegenüber ist wenn man  bestellt und 1 Objekt nur behaltet, weil er die 9 Restlichen dann als B-Ware billiger Verkaufen muss... anders ist es wenn man z.B. einen Grafikkartenkühler bestellt und der nicht Passt  obwohl man sich vorher informiert hat, das kann man dann verstehen und für solche fälle ist auch das Rückgaberecht gedacht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*

Gerade für solche Fälle eigentlich nicht. Wenn ein Grafikkartenkühler auf eine Karte nicht passt, die offiziell nicht unterstützt wird, ist das dein Bier. Wenn ein Grafikkartenkühler auf eine Karte nicht passt, auf die er laut Herstellerangabe passen sollte, dann ist das ein Mangel und somit ein Gewährleistungsfall - dafür braucht es kein Rückgaberecht. Das ist in der Tat für sowas wie "ob dieser Kopfhöhrer zu mir passt, kann nur ich entscheiden und wenn Händler XY der Meinung ist, billig online zu verkaufen, anstatt ein Ladengeschäft zu unterhalten, dann muss ich das eben auf diese Art testen". Aber wohlgemerkt: 1 Kopfhöhrer. Nicht zehn.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (11. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*

Wie meint ihr das ... 10 Artikel vom selben Händler kaufen ? Oder von verschiedenen ... bei verschiedenen wäre es aber sinnfrei 10x Versand zu bezahlen .
Das ganze wird sich in Zukunft aber negativ auf uns Kunden auswirken (ist immer so) .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*

Der Witz ist ja, das man oberhalb von 40 € Bestellwert keinen Versand bezahlt.
Und verschiedene Händler kann z.B. bei Monitoren einfach nötig sein. Wenn man z.B. keinen Farbstich, ungleichmäßiges Backlight oder Geräuschentwicklung akzeptieren will (und kein Händler bietet, auch nicht gegen Aufpreis, eine Garantie dagegen auf seiner Seite an), dann muss man halt mehrere Exemplare durchtesten und gucken, wo die Serienstreuung mal in die richtige Richtung ausschlägt. Da das Rückgaberecht aber nur die Prüfung des Typs vorsieht, muss/sollte man das bei mehreren Händlern machen.


----------



## rebel4life (11. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gerade für solche Fälle eigentlich nicht. [...] Wenn ein Grafikkartenkühler auf eine Karte nicht passt, auf die er laut Herstellerangabe passen sollte, dann ist das ein Mangel und somit ein Gewährleistungsfall - dafür braucht es kein Rückgaberecht.


 
Du magst zwar Recht haben, dass dafür die Gewährleistung da ist und man innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate damit auch kein Problem haben wird, jedoch geht es für mich als Endkunden schneller zu sagen, hey, Widerruf der Willenserklärung ohne Angabe von Gründen, fertig. Da hab ich mein Geld in spätestens 3 Wochen und kann einen anderen Kühler kaufen. Wickel ich das über die Gewährleistung ab, fällt die Nachbesserung durch Lieferung einer mangelfreien Sache weg da der Händler ja nur diese Modelle da haben wird (außer es gibt unterschiedliche Revisionen) und der Hersteller wird seine Maschinen für eine neue Konstruktion nicht anwerfen, der wird einfach diese Karte streichen. Das braucht dann doch deutlich länger als 3 Wochen bis ich dann mein Geld wieder hab, denn eine Nachbesserung ist kaum möglich.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (11. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Witz ist ja, das man oberhalb von 40 € Bestellwert keinen Versand bezahlt.
> Und verschiedene Händler kann z.B. bei Monitoren einfach nötig sein. Wenn man z.B. keinen Farbstich, ungleichmäßiges Backlight oder Geräuschentwicklung akzeptieren will (und kein Händler bietet, auch nicht gegen Aufpreis, eine Garantie dagegen auf seiner Seite an), dann muss man halt mehrere Exemplare durchtesten und gucken, wo die Serienstreuung mal in die richtige Richtung ausschlägt. Da das Rückgaberecht aber nur die Prüfung des Typs vorsieht, muss/sollte man das bei mehreren Händlern machen.



10x bestellen, muß man aber trotzdem min. 10  mal Versand bezahlen (beim bestellen) , bei einen 250€ LCD wären das 10x 6,90 Nachnahme = 69€  Nene...


----------



## Pokerclock (11. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Witz ist ja, das man oberhalb von 40 € Bestellwert keinen Versand bezahlt.



Das wird es in absehbarer Zeit nicht mehr geben. Angeblich nicht EU-Konform.



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> 10x bestellen, muß man aber trotzdem min. 10  mal Versand bezahlen (beim bestellen) , bei einen 250€ LCD wären das 10x 6,90 Nachnahme = 69€  Nene...



Dazu ein Zitat aus meinem Blog:


> *Bekomme ich bei der Rücküberweisung auch das Geld für den Hinversand (vom Händler zum Verbraucher) ersetzt? >UPDATE<
> 
> *_Das Landgericht Karlsruhe und das OLG Nürnberg haben dazu verschieden Urteile gefällt. Das *OLG Nürnberg*  hält die Auferlegung der Kosten für zulässig. Der entsprechende  Leitsatz dazu lautet: "Die Geltendmachung von anteiligen Versandkosten  bei Rückgabe der Ware im Versandhandelskauf („Hinsendekosten“) stellt  keinen Verstoß gegen §§ 312b-d BGB dar." Nähere Informationen gibt es  auf dieser Seite > http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de...beim-widerruf/
> Das *Landgericht Karlsruhe* hingegen stellt fest, dass die Kosten  der Hinsendung wieder erstattet werden müssen. Die vollständige  Urteilsbegründung gibt es hier > http://www.internetrecht-rostock.de/...0-O-794-05.htm
> ...


Es ist also strittig, ob der Hinversand ebenfalls wieder zurück überwiesen werden muss.


----------



## der_knoben (11. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Witz ist ja, das man oberhalb von 40 € Bestellwert keinen Versand bezahlt.


 
Nicht ganz richtig. Nicht ab einem Bestellwert von 40EUR zahlt man keinen Versand (Lieferung) - das entscheidet der Händler. Ab einem Rückgabewert von 40EUR muss z.Z. der Verkäufer die Versandkosten übernehmen.

Auch ist es nicht ganz richtig, dass die 40EUR Regel komplett wegfällt. Sie muss wohl in abgeänderter Form in den AGBs usw. stehen, sonst gilt sie nicht. Ganz durchgestiegen bin ich da aber noch nicht, weil ich noch keinen Vordruck gefunden habe, wie es richtig aussehen soll und diese Beamtensprache mehr als undurchsichtig ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*

Mit ist bislang nicht mal klar, ob die 40 € Grenze nach oben oder nach unten wegfällt 
Egal: Wir diskutieren ja darüber, was Leute bis vor kurzem gemacht haben. Und da war es bei vielen Händlern möglich, für unterm Strich 0 € mal etwas zu Hause gehabt zu haben.


----------



## Pokerclock (12. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*



der_knoben schrieb:


> Auch ist es nicht ganz richtig, dass die 40EUR Regel komplett wegfällt. Sie muss wohl in abgeänderter Form in den AGBs usw. stehen, sonst gilt sie nicht. Ganz durchgestiegen bin ich da aber noch nicht, weil ich noch keinen Vordruck gefunden habe, wie es richtig aussehen soll und diese Beamtensprache mehr als undurchsichtig ist.



Habe mich wohl unpräzise ausgedrückt. Die Kosten des Rückversands sollen nur dann vom Verbraucher übernommen werden, wenn:


vom Unternehmer auf diese Rechtsfolge hingewiesen wurde (Sprich in der Widerrufserklärung) *und*
sich der Unternehmer nicht dazu bereit erklärt hat, diese Kosten selbst zu tragen. (AGB)
Das wird dann eine Mischung aus gesetzlichen Vorgaben (Nr.1) und Freiwilligkeit (Nr.2) und läuft wieder auf AGB-Lesen hinaus. Finde ich blöd, da aktuell alles im Gesetz steht, so ist es wieder eine "kommt drauf an"-Angelegenheit.

Übrigens sollte man auch heute schon vorsichtig sein ,wer auf Rechnung bestellt oder auf Raten. Auch dann muss der Verbraucher die Kosten des Rückversands übernehmen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*

Ich finde es trotzdem übertrieben wenn sich jemand damit Zuhause ein Testcenter aufbaut. Gegen eine geöffnete Packung habe ich nix, solange die Ware unbenutzt war. Man erlebt es in Geschäften ja desöfteren das Verpackungen einfach aufgerissen werden, und manchmal will man halt nur das Objekt der Begierde in Natura sehen.


----------



## Herbboy (12. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*

Diese Neuregleung könnte zwar das bewusste Ausnutzen des Widerrufsrecht etwas eindämmen, wird aber sicher für Chaos sorgen. Viele Verbraucher haben erst jetzt so langsam begriffen, dass sie ab 40€ Waren/Rücksendewert kein Porto zahlen müssen, und dann soll das wieder geändert werden. Da seh ich jetzt schon wütende Kunden, die dem Shop Betrug und "Abzocke" vorwerfen und dann erstmal auch im Glauben, Recht zu haben, mit den dutzenden seriösen Internetquellen wie zB Online-Artikel in Zeitungen, bei ARD/ZDF-Verbrauchersendungen usw. argumentieren, die über die dann veraltete Regelung mit dem kostenfreien Rücksenden informieren... das wird auch die Shops einiges Kosten, da sie natürlich auf emails oder Beschwerdebriefe reagieren und Zeit aufwenden müssen.


----------



## Pokerclock (12. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> . Da seh ich jetzt schon wütende Kunden, die dem Shop Betrug und "Abzocke" vorwerfen und dann erstmal auch im Glauben, Recht zu haben, mit den dutzenden seriösen Internetquellen wie zB Online-Artikel in Zeitungen, bei ARD/ZDF-Verbrauchersendungen usw. argumentieren, die über die dann veraltete Regelung mit dem kostenfreien Rücksenden informieren... das wird auch die Shops einiges Kosten, da sie natürlich auf emails oder Beschwerdebriefe reagieren und Zeit aufwenden müssen.



Das ist leider generell ein Problem des Internets in Bezug auf Juristen-Kram. Ich muss mich da aber selbst schämen. Meine Blogs sind auch nicht mehr taufrisch.


----------



## Herbboy (12. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*

Solange der Kunde BESSERE Rechte bekommt, ist das ja auch nicht so schlimm - aber wenn die Rechte eingeschrönkt werden, ist das halt etwas unglücklich.


----------



## rebel4life (12. August 2011)

*AW: Rückgaberechtsdiskussion: Ist es richtig, sich 10 Modelle zu bestellen und den Rest zurückzuschicken?*

Es ist nicht nur unglücklich sondern eine Sauerei.

Die EU macht nur Mist. Es wird zu Gunsten der Firmenlobby entschieden und dem Konsumenten wird es als Vereinfachung des Systems dargestellt.


----------

